# Diablo 3: Abmahnung für Blizzard vom Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband wegen Serverproblemen, Fehler 37 und mehr



## TheKhoaNguyen (14. Juni 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3: Abmahnung für Blizzard vom Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband wegen Serverproblemen, Fehler 37 und mehr* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3: Abmahnung für Blizzard vom Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband wegen Serverproblemen, Fehler 37 und mehr


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. Juni 2012)

Entweder Blizzard legt mal einen Zahn zu und bessert das Problem aus, damit all die Fehler nicht mehr vorkommen, oder aber sie entscheiden sich dafür (was eher unrealistisch ist), einen Patch zu veröffentlichen, mit dem man den Singleplayer-Part ohne dauerhafte Verbindung spielen kann.


----------



## MChief0815 (14. Juni 2012)

Als würde die das überhaupt interessieren. Sie haben die Millionen auf dem Konto. Höchstens das Verkaufsverbot würde sie in eine schwierige Lage bringen. Die scheißen auf die User und andere Gruppen.


----------



## Zocker134 (14. Juni 2012)

Ein verkaufsverbot wäre gut das hätte blizzard verdient mit ihrer behinderten Verkaufsstrategie.


----------



## Vordack (14. Juni 2012)

LOL

Lächerlich fällt mir nur dazu ein.



> Auch die Information, zwecks Registrierung einmalig einen Key aktivieren zu müssen, sei unzulänglich. Blizzard unterrichte den Spieler nicht darüber, für das Spielen von Diablo 3 stets im Battle.net eingeloggt sein zu müssen. Der Verband richtete sich mit der Kritik bereits vor zwei Wochen an Blizzard, blieb jedoch unerhört. Der Sachverhalt mündet nun in der Abmahnung wegen Diablo 3. Ein Spieler müsse vor dem Kauf erfahren, unter welchen Bedingungen er das zu erwerbende Produkt nutzen wird. Dazu gehören Online-Zwang, obligatorische Registrierungen oder auch das Herunterladen separater Software.



Die Typen sind wohl null informiert. Okay, ich weiss nicht ob es auf der Verpackung steht, aber JEDER der auchn ur jede 10. Diablo News der letzen 2 Jahre gelsen hat sollte über den Online Zwang informiert gewesen sein. Damit kommen wir zum nächsten Punkt. Ich kenne kein Bezahl MMO daß keinen Key erfordert der Online aktiviert werden muss.

Das herunetrladen seperater Software? Neus DirectX? Neue Graka Treiber? Den Installer? wtf???

Ich frage mich echt nur, wieso den Deppen das nicht bei en 20 oder so MMORPGs davor aufgefallen ist, allen voran WOW damals? Beim WOW Start hatte ich wesentlich länger größere Probs als beim D3 Start.

Und falls jetzt wider irgendein Schlaubi mich zurechtweisen will und mir sagen möchte dass die Verbraucherzentrale FÜR MEINE RECHTE ist, lass stecken. Ich lese den Inhalt einer News ohne Vorurteile (auch nicht für mich) , und was die hier verzapfen ist echt arm. Meiner Meinung nach wollen sie sich nur bei den Spielern besser stellen und da D3 so viele Käufer hat passt es dafür gut.

Ich hoffe inständig daß Blizzard das cool nimmt, was sie mit Sicherheit auch tun werden.  Ein Verkaufsverbot in Deutschland ist zwar tragisch aber 4-x Wochen nach Release kein Weltuntergang mehr.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2012)

Zocker134 schrieb:


> Ein verkaufsverbot wäre gut das hätte blizzard verdient mit ihrer behinderten Verkaufsstrategie.


 
Häh? ^^ Was für eine Verkaufsstrategie? ^^ das gibt es normal im Laden wie jedes andere "normale" Spiel - was meinst Du damit? ^^


@Vordack: Dibalo 3 ist kein ausgewiesenes MMORPG - Dein Vergleich hinkt also gewaltig. Ich kenne in meinem Bekanntenkreis auschließlich Leute, die das Spiel im Singplayer spielen wollen und im Vorfeld auch nicht wussten, dass man online sein muss beim zocken - das wäe nur logisch, wenn man Mutliplayer spielen will bzw. wie bei einem MMORPG ausschließlich Multiplayer geboten wird. Wobei es für die meisten aber auch kein Problem sein sollte, da man eh eine Flat hat. Aber für die, die keine Flat haben und vl auch grad DESwegen nur wenige News zu Diabo lesen konnte, ist das natürlich schon ärgerlich.

Und mit "Software" könnten auch nur die Updates gemeint sein, aber das wäre dann schon lächerlich.


----------



## makke12345 (14. Juni 2012)

Es soll auch Leute geben die sich nur alle paar Jahre mal ein Spiel kaufen und das Spiel zufällig im LAden sehen und sich dann wundern. Es sind nicht alle wie wir die jeden Tag News abklappern und zocken 


Vordack schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> Lächerlich fällt mir nur dazu ein.
> 
> ...


----------



## Setzergott (14. Juni 2012)

Du liesst auch nur, was du lesen möchtest? Es geht vorangig um die fehlende Server-Infastruktur die bei Online-Zwang einfach vorhanden sein *muss*.

Der Rest ist peanuts und lässt sich auch schnell umsetzen - offiziel wird D3 übrigens auch nicht als MMO verkauft.

Finde die Abmahnung sehr gut und ich hoffe, das evtl. Strafen auch schnell umgesetzt werden. Nur so ärgert man solche großen Firmen noch.


----------



## Vordack (14. Juni 2012)

Setzergott schrieb:


> Du liesst auch nur, was du lesen möchtest? Es geht vorangig um die fehlende Server-Infastruktur die bei Online-Zwang einfach vorhanden sein *muss*.



Zu Beginn, ob D3 als SP/MMO verkauft wird ist mir Banane. Es ist nun mal so dass es komplett auf MP ausgelegt ist.

Nein, so etwas lächerliches überlese ich einfach. Die Serverstruktur ist besser als in 90% der von mir gespielten MMOs auf MP ausgelegte Spiele.. Das SP/MP Erlebnis ist das genialste das ich gesehen habe, selbst besser als Borderlands.Es gibt gute Gründe für den Onlinezwang im SP. Nur weil Du Dich weigerst diese zu akzeptieren oder zu verstehen soll ich jetzt etwas falsch lesen? Typisch Deutsch. Nicht nachdenken/reflektieren sondern die Fehler sofort auf andere schieben.

@Makke
Da gebe ich Dir natürlich Recht. Ich habe ja auch geschrieben dass ich aus dem Kopf nicht weiss was auf der Verpackung steht.

Dennoch haben es die Leute nicht anders verdient die zu ... blauäugig sind um isch vorher zu informieren (Inet, Händler, Test...). Ich kapier einfach nicht wie es Leute geben kann die so etwas immer noch nicht tun UND DANN die Schuld auf andere schieben...

Deswegen... alle von dem Setzer angesprochenen Probleme sind ansich lachhaft. WENN die Informationen aber wirklich NICHT auf der Verpackung stzanden ist das eine Abmahnung wert. Was allerdings nichts an der Tatsache ändert daß mich jeder Mensch der Diablo 3 OHNE das Wissen (Onlinezwang...) gekauft hat wirklich erstaunt hat. Erstraunt hat daß er mindestens 15 Jahre in dieser Welt überlebt hat.


----------



## BiJay (14. Juni 2012)

*Diablo 3 Box schnapp*

"INTERNETVERBINDUNG ERFORDERLICH.
DER SPIELER IST FÜR ALLE ANFALLENDEN
INTERNETKOSTEN SELBST VERANTWORTLICH.
BATTLE.NET-REGISTRIERUNG ERFORDERLICH.
ES GELTEN WEITERE EINSCHRÄNKUNGEN (SIEHE RÜCKSEITE)"

Auf der Rückseite steht Zeug über Endnutzervereinbarung, Battle.net Account und Echtgeld-Auktionshaus sowie

"Zum Spielen wird eine Internetverbindung benötigt."

@Verbraucherzentrale: Fail?


----------



## doomkeeper (14. Juni 2012)

@ Vordack

Irgendwelche News sind unwichtig. Das was zählt sind die Informationen auf der Verkaufspackung.

Diablo war bisjetzt immer Single -und Multiplayerspiel.
Jetzt hat Blizzard einen großen Mischmasch produziert.
Es ist weder ein Singleplayergame, noch ein Multi geschweige denn ein MMO.

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht was Diablo 3 sein soll.
Ich denke dass Blizzard selbst nicht damit zurechtkommt.

Seperate Software ist wohl BattleNet gemeint?

Das WoW damals so große Probleme hatte konnte man nur damit begründen dass
Blizzard nicht mit so einem Ansturm gerechnet hat. Das hat ihnen auch jeder abgenommen.

Aber dass sie bei Diablo 3 dasselbe Problem haben obwohl sie schon im Onlinebereich mehr als
15 Jahre intensive Arbeit geleistet haben, ist einfach eine Frechheit und eine Kostenbegrenzung
seitens Blizzard.

Tja und zum letzterem.
Blizzard war eines DER Unternehmen mit den meisten Usern und deshalb haben sie sich
auch getraut eine permanente-I-net Verbindung blabla einzubauen.

Sogar Epic Games hat mal gemeint dass sie es gut finden von Blizz.
"Wenns einer schafft, dann Blizzard" hieß es irgendwie so ähnlich.

Tja Blizz hats geschafft, aber unter welchen Bedingungen?
Jup Ganz genau. Nämlich dass das Unternehmen ihr Produkt nicht im Griff haben
und keinen Gegenwert bieten können.
Wenn der Entwickler nimmt, aber nicht den Gegenwert dafür gibt,

finde ich´s sehr gut dass sich hier die Verbraucherzentrale einschaltet
und denen Feuer unterm A*sch macht.
Die "großen" Unternehmen können Dinge durchsetzen die alles andere
als kundenfreundlich sind. Also sollte man da auch schön hart anpacken.

Ich glaube nicht dass Blizzard das kalt lässt wenn sogar die Koreaner hinter denen sind.
Das wird jetz fürs ganze restliche Jahr nicht aus den Schlagzeilen gehen, da bin ich mir sicher.
Warte erstmal die EchtgeldAH Probleme ab 
auf DIE News warte ich schon gespannt 

Ich erwähne sehr gern einen Arbeitskollegen von mir.
Ist auch ein echter Gamer und kennt sich super in vielen Bereichen aus.

Aber er war schockiert dass das Spiel wirklich PERMANENT eine Verbindung
zum I-net braucht.
Viel zum zocken ist er seit Release nicht gekommen.


----------



## doomkeeper (14. Juni 2012)

BiJay schrieb:


> *Diablo 3 Box schnapp*
> 
> "INTERNETVERBINDUNG ERFORDERLICH.
> DER SPIELER IST FÜR ALLE ANFALLENDEN
> ...


 
Da bin ich jetz mal so pingelig und stelle die Folgende Frage.

Wo steht hier was von einer permanenten Internetverbindung?


----------



## lordhagen18 (14. Juni 2012)

BiJay schrieb:


> *Diablo 3 Box schnapp*
> 
> "INTERNETVERBINDUNG ERFORDERLICH.
> DER SPIELER IST FÜR ALLE ANFALLENDEN
> ...


 
Um mal den Korinthenkacker zu spielen, müsse es um sicher zu gehen vllt heißen "... eine DAUERHAFTE I-netverbindung nötig.

Es gibt und gab viele Spiele die man Online-registrieren /Verifizieren musste aber anschließen offline zumindest im Singleplayer spielen konnte wenn mal keine Server da waren. Und wenn Blizzard genau das eben nicht liefern kann finde ich die Kritik durchaus gut.

Mir aber relativ egal, kaufs mir wenn überhaupt wenns billiger ist.


----------



## golani79 (14. Juni 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Da bin ich jetz mal so pingelig und stelle die Folgende Frage.
> 
> Wo steht hier was von einer permanenten Internetverbindung?


 
Dann bin ich jetzt mal genauso pingelig - wo steht was von nur einmaliger Aktivierung und dass keine permanente Verbindung erforderlich sei?


----------



## Schalkmund (14. Juni 2012)

BiJay schrieb:


> *Diablo 3 Box schnapp*
> 
> "INTERNETVERBINDUNG ERFORDERLICH.
> DER SPIELER IST FÜR ALLE ANFALLENDEN
> ...


 Vielleicht hatte der Verbraucherschutz die Collectors Editon


----------



## Sirius89 (14. Juni 2012)

Don't fuck with the german law. ^^

Is schon nen bisschen derbe aber irgendwie gönne ich Blizzard diese Verwarnung auch.Die haben zu Release echt nur Scheisse abgezogen.Von ner (Multimilliarden!?) Dollar Firma kann man gut laufende Server erwarten und nich so nen 08/15 Servermüll.

Wann lernen es Spielerhersteller mit großen Spielemarken endlich das man sich auf Releases richtig gut vorbereiten muss?Am Ende kommt dann immer die Ausrede von wegen "Wir hatten keine Ahnung das es so einen Ansturm gibt blablabla".Schon so oft gehört,zuletzt bei SWTOR.Sie hatten was,1-2 Millionen vorbestellungen,hatten aber keine Ahnung das es so einen Absturm geben würde?Ja ne,is klaaar.


----------



## charlie214 (14. Juni 2012)

Ob solche Serverprobleme üblich sind oder nicht:

Fakt ist, ich habe zu einem gewissen Zeitpunkt GELD gezahlt für eine Leistung, die mir nicht gewährt wurde. Da tröstet mich auch kein branchenübliches Geblabber. Das game wurde zum Vollpreis gekauft, zu einem Zeitpunkt, als es bei 50 Euro lag. Wenn ich Wochenlang warten darf bis es den beta status hinter sich hat und man ein vollfertiges-spielfähiges Produkt vorweisen kann, dann hätt ich es gleich erst nach 3 monaten nachm relase für 30, anstatt der 50 Euro kaufen können. Genau das ist der Punkt. Zeit ist Geld, gerade bei Software bricht der Preis in kurzer Zeit enorm ein. D3 hab ich zum Vollpreis erstanden und geliefert wurde eine Beta, unspielbar im grp-modus im endgame.

Da hilft alles schönreden nicht. Onlinezwang schön und gut, dann muss er aber auch reibungslos klappen. Da gibt es null Diskussionsraum.


----------



## OutsiderXE (14. Juni 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Dann bin ich jetzt mal genauso pingelig - wo steht was von nur einmaliger Aktivierung und dass keine permanente Verbindung erforderlich sei?


 
Genau diese Ungenauigkeit/Interpretierbarkeit in der Aussage ist doch das Schlimme.

Ich bin Blizzardfan, aber ich gönn ihnen die Abmahnung


----------



## BiJay (14. Juni 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Da bin ich jetz mal so pingelig und stelle die Folgende Frage.
> 
> Wo steht hier was von einer permanenten Internetverbindung?


 Permanent steht so nicht da. Dort steht aber ein Link zur Endnutzervereinbarung, wo auch nochmal steht:

"Dauer der „Online”-Komponente des Spiels.
Dieses Spiels ist „online” spielbar und Sie müssen sich über den von  Blizzard bereitgestellten Dienst mit dem Internet verbinden, bevor es  verwendet werden kann. Es liegt ausschließlich in Ihrer Verantwortung,  eine Internetverbindung herzustellen und alle damit zusammenhängenden  Gebühren zu entrichten. Blizzard wird angemessene Anstrengungen  unternehmen, um den Dienst täglich ganztägig bereitzustellen. Blizzard  behält sich aber das Recht vor, den Dienst vorübergehend für Wartung,  Tests, Ersatz und Reparatur der Telekommunikationseinrichtungen für das  Spiel, wegen Unterbrechung der Übertragung oder aufgrund anderer  betrieblicher Notwendigkeiten des Systems auszusetzen."

Jetzt kommst du bestimmt auch mit "Da steht aber nicht "nur online spielbar"". Ob das nun alles korrekt formuliert ist, weiß ich jetzt auch nicht aus dem Hut. Aber wenn ich das so lese, kann ich erwarten, dass ich das Spiel nur online mit einer Internetverbindung spielen kann. Wem das nicht gänzlich klar ist, hätte sich nach Lesen der Verpackung beim Händler vielleicht informieren können.

In dem zitierten Paragraph steht übrigens auch bisschen was zur Online-Verfügbarkeit der Server.


----------



## Worrel (14. Juni 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Zu Beginn, ob D3 als SP/MMO verkauft wird ist mir Banane. Es ist nun mal so dass es komplett auf MP ausgelegt ist.


Ach, ist es das?

Ich bin bis jetzt erst einmal für ca. eine halbe Stunde einem MP Spiel beigetreten - eigentlich nur, um zu schauen, wie das so ist.
Allerdings habe ich inzwischen ca. 80-100 Spielstunden hinter mir - bis auf die halbe Stunde alle nur SP...



> Dennoch haben es die Leute nicht anders verdient die zu ... blauäugig sind um isch vorher zu informieren (Inet, Händler, Test...). Ich kapier einfach nicht wie es Leute geben kann die so etwas immer noch nicht tun UND DANN die Schuld auf andere schieben...


Selbst wenn das für ein derart bekanntes Spiel wie Diablo 3 nahezu voraussetzbar sein sollte, daß man über die ständige Internetverbindung Bescheid wissen müsste:
Gleiches Recht für alle und alle entscheidenden Informationen für den Kunden!
Schliesslich findet man ja auch irgendwann mal ein Spiel auf dem Grabbeltisch und will dann auch wissen, unter welchen Bedingungen das dann läuft (bzw.: nicht)

Will sagen: Egal, ob _Pumpgun Simulator 2003, Diablo 3_ oder _Last Call for Battlefield Action: The Splinter World of Payne 4 Hell Raiders Reloaded_ - wenn eine ständige Internetverbindung benötigt wird, hat das auch draufzustehen.

Und auf der (CE) Packung von Diablo3 steht nur was von einer "Internetverbindung erforderlich." und einer "BattleNet Registrierung", aber eben nichts von "*ständig*".


----------



## Mothman (14. Juni 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Und auf der (CE) Packung von Diablo3 steht nur was von einer "Internetverbindung erforderlich." und einer "BattleNet Registrierung", aber eben nichts von "*ständig*".


Steht dort "Zum Spielen ist eine Internetverbindung erforderlich" oder "Zum Aktivieren ist eine Internetverbindung erforderlich"?
Oder echt einfach nur "Internetverbindung erforderlich"? 
Ich hab die digitale Version, daher weiß ich es nicht.


----------



## golani79 (14. Juni 2012)

OutsiderXE schrieb:


> Genau diese Ungenauigkeit/Interpretierbarkeit in der Aussage ist doch das Schlimme.
> 
> Ich bin Blizzardfan, aber ich gönn ihnen die Abmahnung


 
Na ja, weiß nicht - aber wenn steht *zum* Spielen ... dann impliziert das für mich, dass ich eben ne Internetverbindung brauche, um dieses Produkt zu spielen.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Steht dort "Zum Spielen ist eine Internetverbindung erforderlich" oder "Zum Aktivieren ist eine Internetverbindung erforderlich"?
> Oder echt einfach nur "Internetverbindung erforderlich"?
> Ich hab die digitale Version, daher weiß ich es nicht.


 
Es steht da "Zum Spielen wird eine Internetverbindung benötigt", allerdings ziemlich klein auf der Rückseite unten. 

Das ist aber trotzdem eindeutig, kann aber von manch einem, der nicht genauer nachdenkt, auch fehlinterpretiert werden:  man könnte auch meinen, eine Internetverbindung sei nur "benötigt", weil man zum Spielen das Game aktivieren muss und zum Aktiveren eine Internetverbindung nötig ist - also damit man es spielen kann, muss man es aktiveiren => "zum Spielen" ist also auch zumindest mal kurz eine Internetverbindung nötig. 

So ein Fall wird aber normalerweise dann formuliert in der Art wie "Einmalige Onlineaktivierung erforderlich - für die Internetkosten ist der Nutzer bla bla..."


----------



## charlie214 (14. Juni 2012)

Davon abgesehn wird hier allerdings nicht mehr passieren als damals bei der Sache mit Origin^^
Deutsches Recht schlägt zu, es wird gesagt was alles passieren kann und letztendlich passiert nichts  Abmahnungen sind doch nicht lästiger als Knöllchen wegen Falschparkens....


----------



## Alexey1978 (14. Juni 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Das was zählt sind die Informationen auf der Verkaufspackung.



Hat hier nicht bereits einer gepostet, dass eben all das was bemängelt wurde auch auf der Verpackung steht? Ich hab meine gerade nicht zur Hand, nur wenn es tatsächlich so ist und davon gehe ich aus, dann gibt es keinen Grund für die Abmahnung.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Diablo war bisjetzt immer Single -und Multiplayerspiel.
> Jetzt hat Blizzard einen großen Mischmasch produziert.
> Es ist weder ein Singleplayergame, noch ein Multi geschweige denn ein MMO.



Blizzard hat keinen "großen Mischmasch" produziert sondern nicht viel anders gemacht als mit D2 auch schon. Da konnte man auch schon in die Singleplayer-Kampagne von nem Kumpel mit einsteigen und bis zu 4 Spieler Koop spielen. Und warum bitte soll D3 kein Single Player Game sein??? Ich hab mit meinem ersten Charakter fast komplett auf Normal alleine gespielt. War das nun Mulitplayer? MMO?? 
Ubisoft hat auch nur noch Titel die ihren Ubilauncher und somit eine permanente Internet-Verbindung brauchen. Da sind die Singleplayer Anteile des jeweiligen Spiele stärker vom Multiplayer getrennt (Beispiel Assassins Creed oder Splinter Cell) ist das für Dich auch kein Singleplayer Spiel nur weil es eine Internetverbindung braucht? 



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Seperate Software ist wohl BattleNet gemeint?



Das Battle.net ist ja "nur" ne Webseite im Grunde genommen. Da jetzt von "Zusatzsoftware" zu sprechen halte ich für maßlos übertrieben. 



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Das WoW damals so große Probleme hatte konnte man nur damit begründen dass
> Blizzard nicht mit so einem Ansturm gerechnet hat. Das hat ihnen auch jeder abgenommen.
> 
> Aber dass sie bei Diablo 3 dasselbe Problem haben obwohl sie schon im Onlinebereich mehr als
> ...



Da muss ich teilweise zustimmen. Gerade nach dem Open-Beta Wochenende, der langen Closed-Beta Phase und den grundlegenden Erfahrungen mit Server-Strukturen und Serverload die sie allein von WOW haben müssten, hätte ich auch eine bessere Leistung erwartet. Klar kauft sich KEIN einziger Hersteller so viele Server um absolut jede Spielerspitze abfangen zu können und es gab ja schon eine News, die eindeutig gesagt hat, dass die erwarteten Verkaufszahlen sehr stark übertroffen wurden. Ich hätte aber trotzdem erwartet, das Blizz die Probleme schneller in den Griff bekommt.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Tja und zum letzterem.
> Blizzard war eines DER Unternehmen mit den meisten Usern und deshalb haben sie sich
> auch getraut eine permanente-I-net Verbindung blabla einzubauen.
> 
> ...



Kein Gegenwert??? Naja da neigen wir aber zu extremer Übertreibung wie?  Mal ganz abgesehen davon war Blizz bei weitem nicht die erste Firma die eine permanente Internetverbindung nötig gemacht hat. Ubisoft ist da schon länger mit zu gange. Ich weiß leider gerade nicht mehr genau wie es bei Steam war, daher kann ich nicht genau sagen, ob sie die den "Offline-Modus" bereits am Anfang hatten. Ich meine aber Anfangs musste man da auch ständig online sein...oder irre ich mich da? 



doomkeeper schrieb:


> finde ich´s sehr gut dass sich hier die Verbraucherzentrale einschaltet
> und denen Feuer unterm A*sch macht.
> Die "großen" Unternehmen können Dinge durchsetzen die alles andere
> als kundenfreundlich sind. Also sollte man da auch schön hart anpacken.



Wie weiter oben schon gesagt, wenn es wirklich nicht auf der Verpackung stand, sehe ich eine Abmahnung als durchaus gerechtfertigt. Steht es drauf, entbehrt es jeder Grundlage. 



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich erwähne sehr gern einen Arbeitskollegen von mir.
> Ist auch ein echter Gamer und kennt sich super in vielen Bereichen aus.
> 
> Aber er war schockiert dass das Spiel wirklich PERMANENT eine Verbindung
> ...



Ohne Deinen Kollegen nun angreifen zu wollen, aber so viel Ahnung scheint er nicht zu haben, wenn eine "permanente Internet Verbindung" zum spielen ihn schockiert. Wie bereits erwähnt, gibt es mehr als eine Handvoll Titel die eben diese dauerhafte Verbindung brauchen. Naja und seit dem letzten oder vorletzten Patch braucht doch auch D2 eine Dauerhafte B-Net Verbindung oder nicht? Da gibts als nichts groß schockierendes.


----------



## OutsiderXE (14. Juni 2012)

Ich impliziere es auch so. Ganz nebenbei habe ich gerade die D3-Packung in die Hand genommen und es hat doch ne Weile gedauert den kleinen Text zu finden.
Die Schrift ist sehr klein und dieser wichtige Text geht neben dem ganzen anderen Text im selben Kasten ziemlich unter.
Bei Assassin's Creed 2 steht "Es wird eine permanente Internetverbindung benötigt um das Spiel zu spielen" auf der Vorderseite in einem recht großen Kasten.
Selbst bei StarCraft 2 was noch einen Offline-Modus hat steht vorne "Internetverbindung benötigt".


----------



## doomkeeper (14. Juni 2012)

@ BiJay.

Endnutzervereinbarung?
Dieses Thema hatten wir schon mehr als ausführlich beim Origin-Debakel.

Kurz und knapp gilt einfach dass es - ganz genau - stehen muss 
wenn eine permanente Internetverbindung erforderlich ist.

Und so steht es nicht drin.
Was sich da jemand selbst zusammenreimt usw. interessiert hier keinen.
Die einen sind schlauer, andere wiederrum nicht.

Verbraucherschutz setzt sich einfach dafür ein eine Idiotensichere Beschreibung 
zu erzwingen damits wirklich jeder versteht ohne sich 
großartig informieren zu können bzw. irgendwas "denken, annehmen, glauben"

Solche Formulierungen sind bei Produkten extrem wichtig weil
sonst einfach keine 100%ig richtige Informationen "verkauft" werden.

@ golani79.
Ab wann beginnt für dich ein spielen?
Außerdem formulierst du deinen Beitrag exakt.
Eine Verbindung ist erforderlich, streitet niemand ab.

Aber Blizzard lässt wohl 1 - 2 wichtiger Wörter weg, und das macht sehr viel aus.

Das Problem ist einfach dass Publisher / Entwickler, immer versuchen noch mehr Lücken zu finden
um irgendwie "davon" zu kommen.
Das ist eben das was ich damals gemeint hab mit dem Frosch in einem Kochtopf.

Wenn es niemanden gibt der die Temperatur etwas runterdreht, wird der Frosch
zu Tode gekocht bzw. erwärmt.

Menschen bzw. Konsumenten sind von der Natur aus einfach gestrickt
und leichtgläubig.
Ohne Verbraucherschutz wäre jeder aufgeschmissen.

Mal ehrlich, wer informiert sich schon ständig über irgendwelche Sachen?
ich kenne genug Leute die einfach alles nach Lust und Laune bestellen, kaufen usw.
Ohne sich erstmal intensiv zu informieren.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp gilt einfach dass es - ganz genau - stehen muss
> wenn eine permanente Internetverbindung erforderlich ist.


 wenn Du Umfrage machst, was die Leute denken bei der Fomulierung "zum Spielen ist eine INternetverbindung erforderlich", werden garantiert die allermeisten von einer ständigen Internetverbindung ausgehen oder zumindest ins stutzen kommen und sich spätesten dann genau informieren... Du denkst ja auch nicht, wenn jemand sagt "zum Autofahren ist Benzin nötig", dass es nur ab und an mal benötigt wird - niemand würde auf die idee kommen zu verlangen, dass man schreibt "zum Autofahren ist ständig im Tank vorhandenes Benzin nötig" 





> Mal ehrlich, wer informiert sich schon ständig über irgendwelche Sachen?
> ich kenne genug Leute die einfach alles nach Lust und Laune bestellen, kaufen usw.
> Ohne sich erstmal intensiv zu informieren.


 Solche Leute sind es dann aber auch selber schuld. Neue HighEnd-Graka bestellt, aber nur ein 250W Netzteil im PC - ist das der Grakaanbieter schuld, dass er nicht groß und fett auf allen Produktfotos und der Packung auf ein ausreichendes Netzteil hinweist? Neuen BluRay-Player geholt, der wie 99% aller Player nur HDMI hat, aber nur nen RöhrenTV mit Scart zu Hause - ist das der Player-hersteller schuld? 

Sry, solche Leute sind es echt selber schuld, sofern es nicht durch die Artikelbeschreibung verschwiegen oder falsch dargestellt wird oder es was VÖLLIG abwegiges ist wie zB dass die Grafikkarte nur mit Linux läuft oder der BluRay-Player aussschließlich japanische Discs abspielen kann oder so... 

vermutlich sind da auch solche Personen dabei, die das Widerrufsrecht ausnutzen und sich übertrieben gesagt jeden Mist bestellen, denn who cares: ist ja oft "versandkostenfrei", auch die Rücksendung, und es gibt ja Geld zurück, wenn es einem nicht gefällt...  bei Software sitzt man dann halt ausnahmsweise doof da...


----------



## doomkeeper (14. Juni 2012)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Hat hier nicht bereits einer gepostet, dass eben all das was bemängelt wurde auch auf der Verpackung steht? Ich hab meine gerade nicht zur Hand, nur wenn es tatsächlich so ist und davon gehe ich aus, dann gibt es keinen Grund für die Abmahnung.



Permanente bzw. ständige Verbindung? Wohl nicht



> Blizzard hat keinen "großen Mischmasch" produziert sondern nicht viel anders gemacht als mit D2 auch schon. Da konnte man auch schon in die Singleplayer-Kampagne von nem Kumpel mit einsteigen und bis zu 4 Spieler Koop spielen. Und warum bitte soll D3 kein Single Player Game sein??? Ich hab mit meinem ersten Charakter fast komplett auf Normal alleine gespielt. War das nun Mulitplayer? MMO??
> Ubisoft hat auch nur noch Titel die ihren Ubilauncher und somit eine permanente Internet-Verbindung brauchen. Da sind die Singleplayer Anteile des jeweiligen Spiele stärker vom Multiplayer getrennt (Beispiel Assassins Creed oder Splinter Cell) ist das für Dich auch kein Singleplayer Spiel nur weil es eine Internetverbindung braucht?


Natürlich ist D3 ein MischMasch aus Sp,MP und EchtgeldAH.
Ich möchte ja niemanden angreifen, aber das ist einfach Fakt.

Für ein Singleplayerspiel braucht man keine Onlineverbindung. Wie oft denn noch?

Ubisoft wollte ein extreme DRM Maßnahme einsetzen und bekam auch die Quittung
dafür. Aber Ubisoft ist auch vom Status her doch eher ein Zwerg im gegensatz zu Blizzard.
Blizzard hat hier dieselbe DRM Maßnahme eingesetzt nur etwas geschickter
eingesetzt.
Es gibt keinen Grund für diese Gängelung. Es ist nachwievor genau so manipulierbar
wie früher auch. Nur das dieses mal nicht mal Leute spielen können die kein
Multiplayer anfassen und lieber allein zocken.

Welches Spiel wieviel % an Mehrspieleranteil usw. hat interessiert hier kein Schwein, auf gut deutsch 
Hier gehts darum dass Blizzard aus eigener Schuld den Zugang zum Produkt verwehrt.
Ob mit absicht oder nicht. 



> Das Battle.net ist ja "nur" ne Webseite im Grunde genommen. Da jetzt von "Zusatzsoftware" zu sprechen halte ich für maßlos übertrieben.


Es ist erforderlich, oder nicht? 




> Kein Gegenwert??? Naja da neigen wir aber zu extremer Übertreibung wie?  Mal ganz abgesehen davon war Blizz bei weitem nicht die erste Firma die eine permanente Internetverbindung nötig gemacht hat. Ubisoft ist da schon länger mit zu gange. Ich weiß leider gerade nicht mehr genau wie es bei Steam war, daher kann ich nicht genau sagen, ob sie die den "Offline-Modus" bereits am Anfang hatten. Ich meine aber Anfangs musste man da auch ständig online sein...oder irre ich mich da?


Wenn man ein Produkt seit Release nicht verwenden kann dann ist das kein Gegenwert.
Wie ich es schon oft genug erwähnt hab. Wenn ein glücklicher Diablo 3 Spieler von diesem
Problem betroffen wär, würde er auch anders anfangen zu denken.
Da wird ein Entwickler mit Vollpreis-Bezahlung "belohnt" damit man
Die Software erst dann benutzen kann wenn Blizzard erstmal die Probleme löst?

Dann frage ich mich warum Blizzard das Spiel überhaupt unter die Leute loslässt.
Wenn sie diese "Probleme" mit Absicht in Kauf genommen haben, wirds noch düster für Blizzard.

Steam hat hier nix verloren, 



> Ohne Deinen Kollegen nun angreifen zu wollen, aber so viel Ahnung scheint er nicht zu haben, wenn eine "permanente Internet Verbindung" zum spielen ihn schockiert. Wie bereits erwähnt, gibt es mehr als eine Handvoll Titel die eben diese dauerhafte Verbindung brauchen. Naja und seit dem letzten oder vorletzten Patch braucht doch auch D2 eine Dauerhafte B-Net Verbindung oder nicht? Da gibts als nichts groß schockierendes.


Über seine Intelligenz möchte ich hier nicht diskutieren 
Das Problem fängt an wenn jemand gemütlich im Singleplayermodus spielt und man auf einmal
Lags o.ä. bekommt.
Für mich ist sowas eine große Schweinerei.


----------



## charlie214 (14. Juni 2012)

In den letzten 10 Jahren hat sich das ja gut eingebürgert, dass man auch für ein reines offlinegame eine "Internetverbindung" braucht, oder, dass nur Teilaspekte eines Spiels eben diese brauchen. Quasi sologame offline möglich, multiplayermodus natürlich nicht. 

Der Satz "zum Spielen ist eine Internetverbinndung erforderlich" ist doch seit Jahren schon ein fester Bestandteil. Allein als damals dieser Windows live scheiß rauskam.... aber es ist eben ein gewaltiger Unterschied ob es eine permanente oder kurzzeitige Verbinndung sein muss, permanent erwarte ich bei multiplayer sessions und pvp modi (der ja noch fehlt), aber beim singelplayer? oO Aber das ist wieder nen anderes Thema....

Mit so sinnfreien Beispielen wie Autos etc. wollen wir doch gar nicht erst anfangen, oder?
mfg


----------



## golani79 (14. Juni 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> @ golani79.
> Ab wann beginnt für dich ein spielen?
> Außerdem formulierst du deinen Beitrag exakt.
> Eine Verbindung ist erforderlich, streitet niemand ab.


 
Wenn ich ein Spiel starte. 
Und zur Verbindung - entweder wird eine benötigt oder nicht. Wo liegt hier das Problem?
Check ich nicht.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Es ist erforderlich, oder nicht?


 Eine Website ist aber noch lange keine Zusatzsoftware, die man installieren oder downloaden muss ...


----------



## doomkeeper (14. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wenn Du Umfrage machst, was die Leute denken bei der Fomulierung "zum Spielen ist eine INternetverbindung erforderlich", werden garantiert die allermeisten von einer ständigen Internetverbindung ausgehen oder zumindest ins stutzen kommen und sich spätesten dann genau informieren... Du denkst ja auch nicht, wenn jemand sagt "zum Autofahren ist Benzin nötig", dass es nur ab und an mal benötigt wird - niemand würde auf die idee kommen zu verlangen, dass man schreibt "zum Autofahren ist ständig im Tank vorhandenes Benzin nötig"


 
Warum so naiv? Ich denke auf der Welt gibt es alle Arten von Menschen.
Nur die wenigsten informieren sich so genau über ein Produkt.
Vor allem im Computerbereich sind solche Fälle doch etwas komplizierter und 
spezifischer als irgendwelche anderen Produkte im Handel.

Wir reden hier von einer bzw. mehreren Software, mit langer endnutzer blabla zeugs 
wo bestimmt nicht mal 5% davon Kenntnis nimmt.




> Solche Leute sind es dann aber auch selber schuld. Neue HighEnd-Graka bestellt, aber nur ein 250W Netzteil im PC - ist das der Grakaanbieter schuld, dass er nicht groß und fett auf allen Produktfotos und der Packung auf ein ausreichendes Netzteil hinweist? Neuen BluRay-Player geholt, der wie 99% aller Player nur HDMI hat, aber nur nen RöhrenTV mit Scart zu Hause - ist das der Player-hersteller schuld?
> 
> Sry, solche Leute sind es echt selber schuld, sofern es nicht durch die Artikelbeschreibung verschwiegen oder falsch dargestellt wird oder es was VÖLLIG abwegiges ist wie zB dass die Grafikkarte nur mit Linux läuft oder der BluRay-Player aussschließlich japanische Discs abspielen kann oder so...



Wie schon oben erwähnt muss man nicht von sich auf andere schließen, oder kennst du
selbst etwa niemanden der etwas kauft ohne 100%ig zu wissen was das Produkt kann bzw. hat?

Wie gesagt, Erst wenn es einen selbst mal erwischt, wird man die Meinung gegenüber Verbraucherschutz
ändern. 

Hier geht es nicht darum dass Blizzard einfach so einen auf den Deckel bekommt,
sondern weil sie keine 100%ig richtige Angaben gemacht haben.
Das ist alles. Das ist kein Fanboy-Hater-Lover Aktion, sondern
Hier gehts um den Schutz eines Verbrauchers.

Und die größte Käuferschicht besteht einfach einem 08/15 Konsumenten.


----------



## Tut_Ench (14. Juni 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> @ Vordack
> 
> Diablo war bisjetzt immer Single -und Multiplayerspiel.
> Jetzt hat Blizzard einen großen Mischmasch produziert.
> Es ist weder ein Singleplayergame, noch ein Multi geschweige denn ein MMO.


 
Diablo 3 ist ein kooperatives Multiplayerspiel!

Sowohl diablo 1, als auch Diablo 2 hatten separate Schalter für Singleplayerspiel und Multiplayerspiel, man konnte sich also entscheiden, ob man mit anderen spielt oder alleine und abgeschottet für sich selber.
Diablo 3 hat dies nichtmehr, egal was du auch machst, du bist immer und zu jeder Zeit mit allen anderen verbunden, ob man jetzt alleine spielt oder nicht ist völlig unerheblich. Es wir damit nicht zu einem Singleplayerspiel.

Ich kann auch ein Left4Dead alleine spielen, trotzdem bleibt es ein Koop-Spiel, denn nur dafür wurde es designed.

Ihr könnt euch darüber noch so lange muckieren und mit dme Argument kommen, dass ihr 80, 100 oder 1000 Stunden alleine spielt, aber *Diablo 3 hat keinen Singleplayermodus!!!*


----------



## onaccdesaster (14. Juni 2012)

Hi,

finde diese Abmahnung vom Verbraucherschutz wirklich gut aber sie kommt einige Jahre zu spät! Habe einige Spiele mit diesem "so tollen neuen Verfahren" verfolgt und es ist jedesmal das Gleiche: Bei Release des Spiels können viele nicht zocken da die Server überlastet sind oder der Publisher nicht genug Kapazität zur Verfügung stellt. Siehe Siedler 7, Anno 2070 und jetzt Diablo 3!

Selbst wenn ab heute groß auf der Verpackung steht "permanente Internet-Verbindung erforderlich" wird sich am Online- und Accountzwang nichts ändern! 
Ihr Käufer habt es zugelassen das Ihr "entmündigt" und "enteignet" wurdet. Das ist der OnAcc-Zwang und Profitgier der Publisher !!!
Wenn man raucht weiß man das es wirklich schlecht ist und da brauch ich nicht noch solche Warnungen lesen. 
Ich kann das gut auf diese "Neuen Spiele" projezieren denn die sind auch schlecht: Fürs Portemonaie und den Spielspass. Diablo 3, Starcraft 2, Siedler 7, Anno 2070 sind doch gar keine würdigen Nachfolger von Spielen mit großen Namen !!! Reine Abzocke und Verkohlung und Ihr lasst das alles zu mit eurem Geld.

Ihr habt entschieden!
Die schönste Zockerzeit war für mich von 1987 - 2009 seitdem ist alles nur noch Kommerz! Hat aber auch Gutes für mich denn ich gebe bei weitem nicht mehr soviel Geld für Spiele aus wie damals und eine neue Konsole wirds bei mir auch nicht geben wegen dem ganzen "On- Acc- Cloud- Fuzzi- Kram"!

Verprasst euer schwer verdientes Geld!!


----------



## doomkeeper (14. Juni 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Wenn ich ein Spiel starte.
> Und zur Verbindung - entweder wird eine benötigt oder nicht. Wo liegt hier das Problem?
> Check ich nicht.
> 
> ...


 
Die permanente Internetverbindung ist das Problem.

Nur eine " ... ist erforderlich " reicht bei Diablo 3 nicht mehr aus weil 
man hier selbst dann eine Verbindung zum Internet aufrecht erhalten muss
selbst wenn man alleine spielen möchte.

charlie214 bringts auf den Punkt. Diese Formulierung passt hier einfach nicht mehr.
Da kann man sich zu viel ausmalen wenn man sich in diesem Bereich so gut
wie gar nicht auskennt.

Alles zu recht wie ich finde.
Blizzard sind keine Anfänger und sollten dementsprechend kein Problem
damit haben mit sowas umzugehen.

Obwohl ich z.b. ein valve Fan bin, würde ich bei Valve dasselbe schreiben.

Mit dem Verbraucherschutz hatten schon viele zu kämpfen und ich finde das auch gut so.
Es wäre ein Untergang wenn jeder machen könnte was er will, teilweise mit Absicht
nur um Kosten zu sparen o.ä. Gründe.

Es ist einfach die älteste Regel der Welt.
Wenn man etwas nicht einhalten kann, dann bietet man es auch nicht an.

Aber die SpieleIndustrie hat hier extrem viel Spielraum wie kein anderer (mir bekannter) Bereich.

Die moderne neue Welt muss einfach verständlich bleiben für Jedermann.
Deswegen find ich gut dass der Verbraucherschutz jetz auch im Spielebereich
unterwegs ist.


----------



## BiJay (14. Juni 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Für ein Singleplayerspiel braucht man keine Onlineverbindung. Wie oft denn noch?


 Es ist eben ein Onlinespiel. Man hat auch im Singleplayer zusätzliche Features, die eine Internetverbindung benötigen (Erfolge, Auktionshaus, Chat, Kontakte...). Ist hier auch wirklich egal, ob man die nun nutzen will oder nicht. Es ist Teil des Spiels. Und ein wirklich reiner Singleplayer ist es dann eben auch wieder nicht, da man auch sofort Freunde in sein Spiel einladen kann, ohne etwas neuzustarten. Ist jetzt auch wirklich nichts neues. Gibt zahlreiche Online-Spiele, die einen Singleplayer-Teil haben (Age of Empires: Online, BattleForge fällt mir da z.B. ein).


----------



## doomkeeper (14. Juni 2012)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Diablo 3 ist ein kooperatives Multiplayerspiel!
> 
> Sowohl diablo 1, als auch Diablo 2 hatten separate Schalter für Singleplayerspiel und Multiplayerspiel, man konnte sich also entscheiden, ob man mit anderen spielt oder alleine und abgeschottet für sich selber.
> Diablo 3 hat dies nichtmehr, egal was du auch machst, du bist immer und zu jeder Zeit mit allen anderen verbunden, ob man jetzt alleine spielt oder nicht ist völlig unerheblich. Es wir damit nicht zu einem Singleplayerspiel.
> ...


 
Wofür gibts dann überhaupt die permanente Verbindung wenn ich fragen darf?
Ach ja stimmt, das gesamte Spiel war ja so konzipiert damit
sich alle Daten mit Blizzard synchronisieren und so hacks, cheats usw.

wirkungslos sind?

ach komm.

Die permanente Verbindung ist nix weiteres als eine Gängelung die nur mehr Probleme mit sich bringt.
Ob Diablo 3 ein Koop Game ist oder nicht, ist wohl jedem selber überlassen.
Wenn Blizzard so toll ist, hätten sie alles ermöglicht in dieser Jahrelangen Entwicklung.

Haben aber nicht. Warum? Weiß nur Blizzard selbst, aber bestimmt nicht weil
es "nicht möglich" wäre.

Früher hatte man noch die Wahl. Heute wird man gezwungen,
Was daran so schwer ist Den Singleplayermodus offline bereitzustellen, ist mir einfach ein Rätsel.

Also muss es schwerwiegende Gründe haben warum die einfachste Lösung nicht möglich ist.

Sorry, aber blauäugig bin ich nich


----------



## DerElfenritter (14. Juni 2012)

Vollkommen gerechtfertigt gehandelt. Verbraucherschutz in der Gaming Industrie muss man sowieso noch verschärfen, zu viele Freiheiten und Dinge die man sich einfach erlauben kann weil sowas eben noch keine Regelung hat. So langsam sollte was passieren, man wird eh schon seit einigen Jahren teilweise "hintergangen".


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wir reden hier von einer bzw. mehreren Software, mit langer endnutzer blabla zeugs
> wo bestimmt nicht mal 5% davon Kenntnis nimmt.


 nein, wir redeten bzw ich bezog mich an sich auf den eindeutigen Hinweis bei Diablo 3, von dem DU unterstellst, dass er mit einem Zusatz wie "permanent" noch eindeutiger sein müsste. 




> Wie schon oben erwähnt muss man nicht von sich auf andere schließen, oder kennst du
> selbst etwa niemanden der etwas kauft ohne 100%ig zu wissen was das Produkt kann bzw. hat?


 Zu 100% sowieso nicht, aber ein gewisses Maß muss sein. Es kommt auch drauf an, um welche Eigenschaft oder Voraussetzung es sich handelt, die bei einem Produkt vlt. ungwöhnlich ist. Natürlich kann es Leute geben, ich kenne ja auch welche, die von Diablo3 gehört und interessiert waren, aber nicht wussten, dass man immer online sein muss, und es "erst" beim Lesen zB bei amazon oder durch eine Nachfrage bei mir erfuhren. Aber wenn man das dann übersieht, obwohl es auf der Packung steht und obwohl ab Tag 1 nach Release schon massenhaft Diskussionen im Internet losgingen, muss man halt in den sauren Apfel beissen - das ist doch aber keine Verbrauchertäuschung oder so was, weil es ja explizit auf der Packung steht.

Dass die Serverprobleme nicht hinnehmbar sind, ist wiederum eine ganz andere Sache. Auch könnte der Hinweis mit der Internetverbindung deutlicher sein. Aber DU hast dich hier vorher lang und breit vor allem auf der Formulierung "Internetverbindung nötig" rumgeritten, und DAS ist eben Quatsch meiner Meinung nach.

Denn die von Dir genannten Leute, die sich Produkte nicht mal näher ansehen, hätte auch der Zusatz "permanente Internetverbindung" einen Dreck genutzt  

Bei Spielen gibt es nunmal Dinge, über die man vorher selber informieren muss und auch kann, u.a. auch so was wie Systemvoraussetzungen. Da kannst Du auch nicht ankommen "bla bla 0815-Konsument konnte nicht wissen, dass sein 800GHz Pentium und seine AMD X200 unter win95 auf der 500 *M*B-Platte nicht reicht..."  oder ZB ein Spiel, das Abogebühren kostet, auch da kannst Du nicht behaupten, dass jemand das unmöglich wissen konnte, außer er liest sich §65 Absatz 7 b) der EULA/AGB durch... 




btw: ich selber spiele D3 nur im Singleplayer und finde den Onlinezwang auch nicht gut, WENN es deswegen dann Serverprobleme gibt. Ansonsten ist mit das egal, da ich wie die meisten - auch Durchschnittbürger - eine Flat habe. Vor allem die Serverprobs waren nerbig, aber seit ca ner Woche kann ich es ohne Probleme spielen, und wer jahrelang wartete, der wird IMHO auch die 2-3 Wochen verschmerzen können, in denen ein Spielen (trotz permanent verfügbarer Internetverbindung  ) kaum möglich war


----------



## PhenomTaker (14. Juni 2012)

"sowie fehlenden Kennzeichnungen zum Online-Zwang"

Ich weiß ja nicht was die für ein Spiel haben, aber bei mir steht unter anderem folgendes:
"[...] Zum Spielen wird eine Internetverbindung benötigt. [...]"


----------



## Tut_Ench (14. Juni 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wofür gibts dann überhaupt die permanente Verbindung wenn ich fragen darf?
> Ach ja stimmt, das gesamte Spiel war ja so konzipiert damit
> sich alle Daten mit Blizzard synchronisieren und so hacks, cheats usw.
> wirkungslos sind?
> ...


 
Was weiß ich denn, warum sie es so gemacht haben? Ich arbeite ja nicht bei Blizzard und habe nicht an der Entwicklung mitgemacht.
Vielleicht war es wegen der Hacks und Cheats.
Vielleicht war es pure Geldgeilheit, weil man so mehr Exemplare verkauft als ohne Battle.net.
Vielleicht weil sie gerne alle Spieler permanent miteinander verbinden wollten.
Vielleicht waren sie faul.
Vielleicht hatten sie aber auch einfach keinen Bock einen Singleplayermodus zu machen, weil die Coregamer eh online spielen werden.

Wer weiß das schon? Von uns hier im Forum niemand...auch wenn manch einer gerne meint, dass er es ganz genau weiß und wieder irgendeine fiese Lobby enttarnt hat, die nur unser Geld und die Seele unserer Erstgeborenen will.

Fakt ist, dass es völlig unerheblich ist, denn immerhin ist es ihr Spiel, Blizzard entwickelt ein Spiel und bietet einen Service an und entweder man nutzt ihn oder man lässt es bleiben. Wenn ich etwas scheiße finde, dann gebe ich dafür kein Geld aus oder verschwende noch meine Zeit damit.
Blizzard hat entschieden, dass sie keinen Offline-Singleplayermodus einbauen wollen BUMM, ist deren Entscheidung, denn die stecken erstmal ihr Geld da rein und damit ist es ihre Entscheidung.
Der Kunde muss entscheiden, ob er das gut findet oder nicht, indem er es kauft oder eben nicht.


----------



## Puffdady (14. Juni 2012)

Richtig so !


----------



## Gast20180705 (14. Juni 2012)

die News zu Diablo 3 und Blizzard werden echt immer amüsanter.


----------



## Enisra (14. Juni 2012)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> die News zu Diablo 3 und Blizzard werden echt immer amüsanter.


 
nja, nur die Kommentare werden durch die Bank immer schlechter


----------



## doomkeeper (14. Juni 2012)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Was weiß ich denn, warum sie es so gemacht haben? Ich arbeite ja nicht bei Blizzard und habe nicht an der Entwicklung mitgemacht.
> Vielleicht war es wegen der Hacks und Cheats.
> Vielleicht war es pure Geldgeilheit, weil man so mehr Exemplare verkauft als ohne Battle.net.
> Vielleicht weil sie gerne alle Spieler permanent miteinander verbinden wollten.
> ...


 

Vielleicht Vielleicht...

Kundenfreundlichkeit ist das nicht. Denn dann hätte man die Wahl sich
für irgendetwas zu entscheiden.
Deswegen kritisiere ich Blizzard aufs schärfste.

Von so einem Unternehmen hätte ich so eine Umsetzung wirklich nicht gedacht.

Hier gehts einfach nur darum immer mehr Kontrolle und Macht zu besitzen.
Blizzard gehts nen Dreck an ob Core Gamer ständig im Netz sind.
Das sind 2 verschiedene Paar Schuhe.

Ob ich im Netz nebenbei bin und ein Singleplayer Spiel zocke,
oder ob ein Spiel im Singleplayerspiel ( Ich möchte allein spielen ) von Meiner Verbindungsqualität und Blizzards Serverkapazitäten
abhängig ist.

Das ist schon ein dickes Fell hier. Oder denkst du die ganze Aufregerei passiert
einfach so Spaß und langeweile?
Wenn sich Publisher schon eine goldene Nase mit Spielen, Platformen etc verdienen 
dann finde ich das mehr als positiv wenn man da genauer auf die Finger schaut.

Zum letzteren ist das eine typische Reaktion wenns ums Thema Diablo 3 geht.
Für wen machen die denn ihr Game?

Sie bewerben ihr Game falsch und informieren nicht 100%ig genau 
von welchen Faktoren ein spielbares Erlebnis überhaupt abhängig ist...

Mir kann immer noch keiner beantworten warum sie sowas nicht getrennt haben.
In der Zeit wo der Multiplayerpart gefixt wird, hätten schon alle das Game mehrmals durchgezockt
um anschließend im KooP durchzustarten.

Hier wird nix ganzes und auch nix halbes auf den Markt für Vollpreis geschmissen.
Etliche Millionen Exemplare verkauft und Blizzard kriegts nicht auf die Reihe
es spielbar zu machen für jedermann.

Einmalige Aktivierung. Ok. Permanente Verbindung sogar wenn man allein spielt und ALLEIN spielen möchte? No Way.

Ich erwähne deshalb ihr Misch-Masch-Verknüpfungskonzept aus sp + mp + ah usw.
weil das ihre einzige "plausibelste" Ausrede für so eine Entscheidung wäre.

Aber dann frage ich mich schon, warum man soetwas entwickelt wenn man
offensichtlich sehen kann zu welchen Problemen sowas führt?
Ich bitte euch, das ist kein No Name Entwickler mit einem Debutwerk....


----------



## Gast20180705 (14. Juni 2012)

jo das kommt noch dazu


----------



## cryer (14. Juni 2012)

Verbraucherschutz ist obsolet. Eine Vielzahl Verbraucher will keine Rechte und ist gerne bereit, ihre Recht an einen Hersteller abzutreten, hauptsache sie können dafür zocken.
So scheint es zu sein, wenn man Kommentare hier liest. Viele zahlen gern für eine Dauer-Internet-Anbindung, weil man diese ja eh hat. Viele zahlen auch gerne für ein unfertiges Spiel, weil man nicht mehr warten will. Man könnte nun unterstellen, dass es ein Suchtverhalten ist. Aber eigentlich denke ich eher, dass es weniger mit Sucht zu tun hat, als vielmehr mit einer Lethargie: wenn ich nicht kaufe, weil mich battle.net Zwang ankotzt, dann kaufen trotzdem Millionen. Also warum soll man verzichten, wenn das Spiel trotzdem ein Hit wird und der Publisher eine geringe Zahl von Verzichtern nicht zur Kenntnis nimmt?
Und eben weil sich die Spielergemeinschaft nicht einig werden kann, (will und wird) führen Publisher immer neue Wege ein, die ihre Software angeblich sicherer machen (was meistens nicht klappt) oder angeblich besser machen (was zu beweisen wäre). Echtgeld-Auktionshäuser sind dann die Beruhigungspille. Denn jeder erwartet ja, dass er dort richtig dick Asche machen kann, wenn er entsprechende Items einstellt. 
Also, genießen wir die schöne neue Welt, Online Zwang und Accountbindungen und regen uns nicht darüber auf. In einigen Jahren loggen wir uns eh nur noch in eine Cloud ein, haben keine Programme mehr auf der Festplatte und laden über die Dauer-Internet-Anbindung die benötigten Daten auf unseren Rechner. Monatlich werden dann 10 Euro fällig, damit wir unsere Programme auch immer weiter nutzen können und wer plötzlich feststellt, dass er eine Erweiterung braucht, der zahlt halt nochmal für deren Freischaltung 
Wir wollen es nicht anders...


----------



## coolmodi1 (14. Juni 2012)

cryer schrieb:


> Verbraucherschutz ist obsolet. Eine Vielzahl Verbraucher will keine Rechte und ist gerne bereit, ihre Recht an einen Hersteller abzutreten, hauptsache sie können dafür zocken.
> So scheint es zu sein, wenn man Kommentare hier liest. Viele zahlen gern für eine Dauer-Internet-Anbindung, weil man diese ja eh hat. Viele zahlen auch gerne für ein unfertiges Spiel, weil man nicht mehr warten will. Man könnte nun unterstellen, dass es ein Suchtverhalten ist. Aber eigentlich denke ich eher, dass es weniger mit Sucht zu tun hat, als vielmehr mit einer Lethargie: wenn ich nicht kaufe, weil mich battle.net Zwang ankotzt, dann kaufen trotzdem Millionen. Also warum soll man verzichten, wenn das Spiel trotzdem ein Hit wird und der Publisher eine geringe Zahl von Verzichtern nicht zur Kenntnis nimmt?
> Und eben weil sich die Spielergemeinschaft nicht einig werden kann, (will und wird) führen Publisher immer neue Wege ein, die ihre Software angeblich sicherer machen (was meistens nicht klappt) oder angeblich besser machen (was zu beweisen wäre). Echtgeld-Auktionshäuser sind dann die Beruhigungspille. Denn jeder erwartet ja, dass er dort richtig dick Asche machen kann, wenn er entsprechende Items einstellt.
> Also, genießen wir die schöne neue Welt, Online Zwang und Accountbindungen und regen uns nicht darüber auf. In einigen Jahren loggen wir uns eh nur noch in eine Cloud ein, haben keine Programme mehr auf der Festplatte und laden über die Dauer-Internet-Anbindung die benötigten Daten auf unseren Rechner. Monatlich werden dann 10 Euro fällig, damit wir unsere Programme auch immer weiter nutzen können und wer plötzlich feststellt, dass er eine Erweiterung braucht, der zahlt halt nochmal für deren Freischaltung
> Wir wollen es nicht anders...



Oder kurz: Der Großteil der Menschen ist einfach nur strohdumm. Leider wird einem das jeden Tag aufs neue gezeigt


----------



## Dentagad (14. Juni 2012)

Sehr gut und jetzt bitte noch den Verbraucherschutz für das RMAH einschalten und Blizzard dafür auffordern es nicht ins Spiel zu bringen.


----------



## Dentagad (14. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Häh? ^^ Was für eine Verkaufsstrategie? ^^ das gibt es normal im Laden wie jedes andere "normale" Spiel - was meinst Du damit? ^^
> 
> 
> @Vordack: Dibalo 3 ist kein ausgewiesenes MMORPG - Dein Vergleich hinkt also gewaltig. Ich kenne in meinem Bekanntenkreis auschließlich Leute, die das Spiel im Singplayer spielen wollen und im Vorfeld auch nicht wussten, dass man online sein muss beim zocken - das wäe nur logisch, wenn man Mutliplayer spielen will bzw. wie bei einem MMORPG ausschließlich Multiplayer geboten wird. Wobei es für die meisten aber auch kein Problem sein sollte, da man eh eine Flat hat. Aber für die, die keine Flat haben und vl auch grad DESwegen nur wenige News zu Diabo lesen konnte, ist das natürlich schon ärgerlich.
> ...



Dann würd ich sagen du klärst dein bekanntenkreis mal auf. Diablo 3 ist ein MMO
Das Spiel ist erst im Koop richtig interessant mit vielen leuten. Ob man das jetzt mit 100mann auf einer fläche oder 4 mann spielt ist ebenso unwichtig. In WoW macht man instanzen inzwischen auch nicht mehr mit 40mann sondern meldet sich an und wird in eine Instanz geportet.

Das Spiel würd von mir Solo nichtmal 60% spielspass bekommen. SoloRPGs da gibt es tausende bessere. Derjenige der D2 richtig gespielt hat wird mir recht geben und mit richtig mein ich im Closed B-Net. D3 ist ein Diablo das diesmal nur das Closed-Bnet besitzt und das ist auch gut so. Gegen die Onlinepflicht da hab ich kein Probleme weil ich Diablo offline eh niemals anrühren würde oder was soll so episch an Diablo sein? Das spiel lebte schon immer von Itemhandel und Koopspiel.

Die meisten kaufen es sich eben des Hype wegens und wissen gar nicht was Diablo eigentlich ist. Das macht nur der Name Blizzard und der name Diablo.


----------



## Vordack (14. Juni 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> @ Vordack
> 
> Irgendwelche News sind unwichtig. Das was zählt sind die Informationen auf der Verkaufspackung.



Lese bitte noch mal meinen letzten Absatz aus meinen Post 9 durch und dann bitte einmal Post 10.

Danke.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2012)

Dentagad schrieb:


> Dann würd ich sagen du klärst dein bekanntenkreis mal auf. Diablo 3 ist ein MMO


 Nö - solange man es auch alleine spielen kann, ist kein Spiel der Welt ein MMO, genau wie ein Shooter mit SingleplayerModus nie ein reiner "Multiplayershooter" ist und ein Spiel wie Starcraft 2 mit seiner Kampagne auch kein reiner "Multiplayer RTS" ist. 

Ob der Publisher dann vlt. mehr Wert auf Multiplayer-Aspekte gelegt hat oder es mehr Leute im MP als im SP spielen, ist dabei völlig uninteressant. Speziell bei D3 ist sogar MP und SP rein vom Spiel her identisch, außer dass beim MP halt andere echte Leute mit dir zusammen kämpfen und Du halt ab nem bestimmten Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht mehr alleine zurechtkommst. Aber selbst das Auktionshaus ist kein Multiplayer-eigenes Feature. 




> Das Spiel ist erst im Koop richtig interessant mit vielen leuten. .


Das ist Ansichtssache, ich und die Leute, die ich meine, spielen viel lieber in Ruhe alleine, wobei wir aber sicher mal unter uns auch zusammen spielen werden, aber auch nur, weil wir uns kennen.  keinesfalls aber haben meine Bekannten oder ich D3 WEGEN des MP gekauft, und auch D2 haben wir fast ausschließlich alleine gezockt. Wir zocken aber auch nicht so intensiv, dass wir schon jetzt 4 Chars zu je Lvl 60 hätten oder so...


----------



## Datamind (14. Juni 2012)

Lob an die Verbraucherzentrale und das sage ich leider viel zu selten. Es ist schön zu hören, dass es dort noch Menschen gibt die nicht einfach tatenlos zuschauen wie grosse Unternehmen sich ihre Kunden zurechtbiegen. Da kann man dankbar sein, jemand setzt sich für den Gamer ein...


----------



## TheChicky (14. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nö - solange man es auch alleine spielen kann, ist kein Spiel der Welt ein MMO, genau wie ein Shooter mit SingleplayerModus nie ein reiner "Multiplayershooter" ist und ein Spiel wie Starcraft 2 mit seiner Kampagne auch kein reiner "Multiplayer RTS" ist.
> 
> Ob der Publisher dann vlt. mehr Wert auf Multiplayer-Aspekte gelegt hat oder es mehr Leute im MP als im SP spielen, ist dabei völlig uninteressant. Speziell bei D3 ist sogar MP und SP rein vom Spiel her identisch, außer dass beim MP halt andere echte Leute mit dir zusammen kämpfen und Du halt ab nem bestimmten Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht mehr alleine zurechtkommst. Aber selbst das Auktionshaus ist kein Multiplayer-eigenes Feature.



Laut dieser Definition ist auch Guild Wars (Teil 1) ein Singleplayerspiel und dürfte keinen Internetzwang haben. Oder Path of Exile. Oder Age of Empires Online. All diese Spiele kann ich völlig alleine spielen, wenn ich will. Und jetzt?


----------



## Tut_Ench (14. Juni 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Kundenfreundlichkeit ist das nicht. Denn dann hätte man die Wahl sich
> für irgendetwas zu entscheiden.
> Deswegen kritisiere ich Blizzard aufs schärfste.


Du hast die freie Wahl, kaufst du es oder kaufst du es nicht? Spielst du auf einem europäischen Server oder nicht?



> Von so einem Unternehmen hätte ich so eine Umsetzung wirklich nicht gedacht.
> Hier gehts einfach nur darum immer mehr Kontrolle und Macht zu besitzen.
> Blizzard gehts nen Dreck an ob Core Gamer ständig im Netz sind.
> Das sind 2 verschiedene Paar Schuhe.


Falsch! Hier gehts nicht um Macht oder Kontrolle, sondern um Geld und das meiste Geld macht man, indem man Kunden an sich bindet und das funktioniert mit einer Plattform wie dem Battle.net nunmal besser, als wenn man ein Singleplayerspiel entwickelt.
Das es bei einer Plattform mit den Nutzerzahlen des Battle.net zu ausfällen kommt ist völlig normal und wenn man mal die MMO Releases oder Plattformstarts der letzten Jahre verfolgt ist Diablo 3 eigentlich noch ganz gut bei weggekommen, was die Serverausfälle angeht.



> Ob ich im Netz nebenbei bin und ein Singleplayer Spiel zocke,
> oder ob ein Spiel im Singleplayerspiel ( Ich möchte allein spielen ) von Meiner Verbindungsqualität und Blizzards Serverkapazitäten
> abhängig ist.


Auch wenn du es 10 mal sagst wird aus Diablo 3 kein Singleplayerspiel!



> Das ist schon ein dickes Fell hier. Oder denkst du die ganze Aufregerei passiert
> einfach so Spaß und langeweile?
> Wenn sich Publisher schon eine goldene Nase mit Spielen, Platformen etc verdienen
> dann finde ich das mehr als positiv wenn man da genauer auf die Finger schaut.


Nach dem, was ich so verfolgt habe geschieht die meiste Heulerei aus akuter Dummheit, Spass am trollen und weil es "cool" ist dagegen zu sein. Das ist leider der traurige Alltag im Internet heute.



> Zum letzteren ist das eine typische Reaktion wenns ums Thema Diablo 3 geht.
> Für wen machen die denn ihr Game?


Ich würde sagen 70% für den eigenen Geldbeutel 30% um den Spielern ein tolles Erlebnis zu bieten...vielleicht auch 60/40



> Sie bewerben ihr Game falsch und informieren nicht 100%ig genau
> von welchen Faktoren ein spielbares Erlebnis überhaupt abhängig ist...


Mir kann keiner erzählen, dass er nicht wußte, dass Diablo 3 einen dauerhafte Verbindung zum Battle.net erfordert und dass er nicht damit gerechnet hat, dass die Server an dne ersten tagen komplett wegrauchen. Da muss man schon die letzten 5 Jahre unter einem Stein gelebt haben, um das nicht zu merken.



> Mir kann immer noch keiner beantworten warum sie sowas nicht getrennt haben.
> In der Zeit wo der Multiplayerpart gefixt wird, hätten schon alle das Game mehrmals durchgezockt
> um anschließend im KooP durchzustarten.


Mir konnte auch noch keiner erklären, warum sie es trennen sollten. Ist immerhin deren Spiel.



> Hier wird nix ganzes und auch nix halbes auf den Markt für Vollpreis geschmissen.
> Etliche Millionen Exemplare verkauft und Blizzard kriegts nicht auf die Reihe
> es spielbar zu machen für jedermann.


Also ich habe seit Wochen meinen heidenspass mit dem Spiel und ich finde, dass meine 60€ gut investiert waren, ich habe auch seit langem keine Serverfehler mehr gehabt und konnte jeden Abend spielen, wann ich wollte. Soweit ich das von meinem Bekanntenkreis gehört habe, geht es denen genauso.



> Einmalige Aktivierung. Ok. Permanente Verbindung sogar wenn man allein spielt und ALLEIN spielen möchte? No Way.


Ist deine Sicht, dass du das scheiße findest und nur alleine spielen willst. Blizzard möchte aber eben, dass die Leute mit mehreren zusammenspielen und nicht permanent alleine rumdümpeln.



> Ich erwähne deshalb ihr Misch-Masch-Verknüpfungskonzept aus sp + mp + ah usw.
> weil das ihre einzige "plausibelste" Ausrede für so eine Entscheidung wäre.


Am jetzigen Konzept ist nix Misch-Masch, es gibt einen Spielmodus, der ist online und dort ist man mit allen Features, die es gibt verbunden, kann schnell und unkompliziert mit anderen spielen, handeln und das Spiel ist immer auf dme neusten stand und das ist eine runde Angelegenheit.



> Aber dann frage ich mich schon, warum man soetwas entwickelt wenn man
> offensichtlich sehen kann zu welchen Problemen sowas führt?
> Ich bitte euch, das ist kein No Name Entwickler mit einem Debutwerk....


Gerade weil es kein No Name Entwickler mit einem Debütwerk ist, ist die Belastung auf Server, etc. noch gewaltiger. Das Spiel hat die letzten 8 Jahre fast jede "Most Wanted"-Rangliste angeführt, alleine über den Jahrespass haben schon über 1,2 Millionen Spieler das Spiel erworben. Das war völlig normal, das alles wegraucht am Releasetag.

Ich hab das schon an anderer Stelle geschrieben, es gibt keine Hardware und keine noch so gute Vorbereitung, die diesen Ansturm hätte abfangen können. Selbst mit 100  Monsterservern wäre irgendwo irgendwas in die Knie gegangen. Es macht zudem einfach keinen Sinn für die ersten 3 Wochen irgendwelche Monsterserver aufzubauen, die nach 3 Wochen nurnoch auf halber Kraft fahren, weil etliche schonwieder die Lust verloren haben.
wie weiter oben bereits geschrieben, ich konnte die letzten Wochen fast ohne Probleme spielen, nach dem vorletzten Patch gab es mal ein paar Abende, wo nix ging, aber an denen hab ich halt einfach was anderes gemacht und eben mal nicht gespielt.

Manch einem würde es echt gut tun mal ein bisschen Abstand zu bekommen.


----------



## kassor (14. Juni 2012)

Drecks Game... mehr brauch man nicht dazu sagen. Ich muss mich zum Glück nicht ärgern


----------



## lex23 (14. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte viele Stunden Spaß mit Diablo 3, das lässt aber mehr und mehr nach und deswegen werde ich auch spätestens mit Einführung des RMAHs aufhören.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Laut dieser Definition ist auch Guild Wars (Teil 1) ein Singleplayerspiel


 erstens hab ich nie gesagt, D3 sei ein Singleplayerspiel. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass es kein (reines) MMO ist, noch nicht mal ein MMO mit belgefügtem SP-Part, sondern dass man es - wenn man will - als reines SP-Spiel absolut vollwertig spielen KANN, ohne dass es - bis auf das fehlende Kooperieren mit einem Mitspieler - ein anderes Spielerlebnis ist. Zweitens kenne ich GW nicht - kann man da wirklich eine Story spielen und vorankommen, ohne dass man auf einen Server / in ein Gebiet muss, in dem ein anderer Spieler sein kann? Ist das Spiel so ausgelegt, dass ein Durchschnittspieler in Ruhe das Spiel vollwertig alleine spielen kann?oder meinst Du nur so was wie ein Trainungsmodus? Kann man es also sinnvoll auch alleine durchspielen, also macht es überhaupt ansatzweise Spaß und ist auch zu bewältigen? Wenn ja: klar, dann ist es in der Tat ebenfalls kein reines MMO.



> und dürfte keinen Internetzwang haben.


 Ich habe kein Wort darüber gesagt, ob ein Spiel Internetzwang haben soll, muss oder nicht oder darf oder nicht darf, um zu entscheiden, ob ein Spiel Singleplayer ist oder nicht... ^^


----------



## doomkeeper (14. Juni 2012)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Du hast die freie Wahl, kaufst du es oder kaufst du es nicht? Spielst du auf einem europäischen Server oder nicht?


Was hat bitte das "Kaufen" an sich mit Kundenfreundlichkeit zu tun? 
Ich glaub du verstehst nicht was ich damit meine.
Wenn sie die Wahl gelassen hätten zwischen einem OfflineSP und Multiplayer,
dann gäbe es die ganzen Probleme erst gar nicht.
Anscheinend willst du es nicht verstehen


> Falsch! Hier gehts nicht um Macht oder Kontrolle, sondern um Geld und das meiste Geld macht man, indem man Kunden an sich bindet und das funktioniert mit einer Plattform wie dem Battle.net nunmal besser, als wenn man ein Singleplayerspiel entwickelt.
> Das es bei einer Plattform mit den Nutzerzahlen des Battle.net zu ausfällen kommt ist völlig normal und wenn man mal die MMO Releases oder Plattformstarts der letzten Jahre verfolgt ist Diablo 3 eigentlich noch ganz gut bei weggekommen, was die Serverausfälle angeht.


Und Warum ist meins dann falsch? Geld hat mit Macht zu tun.
Sie wollen den Kunden unnötig gängeln, eine krasse DRM Maßnahme aufbinden sowie
die volle Kontroller aller Daten haben (die nachwievor gehackt werden können etc.) 

Warum ist meins dann falsch? 


> Auch wenn du es 10 mal sagst wird aus Diablo 3 kein Singleplayerspiel!


Es ist auch kein Multiplayerspiel. Was ist es dann?
Richtig. Man weiß es nicht. Deswegen kämmt Blizzard lieber alle unter einen Kamm.
Darum gehts hier falls du dir noch Gedanken um das Thema machst 
und nicht deinen Frust wegen meiner Kritik vom Leib sprichst.


> Nach dem, was ich so verfolgt habe geschieht die meiste Heulerei aus akuter Dummheit, Spass am trollen und weil es "cool" ist dagegen zu sein. Das ist leider der traurige Alltag im Internet heute.


Wie kannst du sowas behaupten?
Wenn etwas so viel aufmerksamkeit bekommt, Blizzard oft und deutlich genug gezeigt hat dass sie
mit der Entwicklung überfordert waren, dann ist auch das rumgeheule berechtigt.

Ich wiederhole es nochmal. Ein anderer Entwickler wäre schon längst von den Fans abgestraft worden.
Bei Blizzard wird immer noch aus der Hand gefressen.
Das ist das Phänomen rund um Blizzard.
Ubisoft wurde gesteinigt und boykottiert, Blizzard ist alles supi.
Merkste was?


> Ich würde sagen 70% für den eigenen Geldbeutel 30% um den Spielern ein tolles Erlebnis zu bieten...vielleicht auch 60/40


Und das ist mitlerweile der Unterschied vom aktuellen Blizzard und vom OldBlizzard.

Das muss sich Blizzard ebenfalls anhören weil sie so etwas unvorbereitetes
noch nie auf den Markt geschmissen haben.
Blizzards Politik war es immer qualitativ hochwertige und fertige
Sachen zu verkaufen.
Und Diablo 3 ist es nicht... Beim besten willen nicht.
WoW als MMO -> Kein Thema da MMO´s andere Dimensionen erreichen.
Selbst WoW als ein MMO (Gigantische Unterschiede) hatte nicht solche Startprobleme
wie ihr jüngstes , ACHTUNG, Hack n Slay...


> Mir kann keiner erzählen, dass er nicht wußte, dass Diablo 3 einen dauerhafte Verbindung zum Battle.net erfordert und dass er nicht damit gerechnet hat, dass die Server an dne ersten tagen komplett wegrauchen. Da muss man schon die letzten 5 Jahre unter einem Stein gelebt haben, um das nicht zu merken.


Auch hier gilt wieder mal dass man nicht von sich auf andere schließen sollte.
Mehr sag ich dazu nicht, Das ist das typische eben.
"Solange es bei mir gut läuft erzählen alle anderen nur Mist"-Mentalität ist wirklich zum kotzen.

Da wundert einen gar nix mehr.


> Mir konnte auch noch keiner erklären, warum sie es trennen sollten. Ist immerhin deren Spiel.


Was ist das für ein Argument?
Das ist keine alte Blizzard-Einstellung.
" Das ist unser Game, Pech gehabt " Dann behaltet es doch? 

Ne mal im ernst. Wenn sich jemand bei diesem Thema angegriffen fühlt ist ja schön und gut...
Aber etwas zu verteidigen bzw. argumentieren was nicht mal der Publisher selbst von sich gibt
ist... naja.. 


> Also ich habe seit Wochen meinen heidenspass mit dem Spiel und ich finde, dass meine 60€ gut investiert waren, ich habe auch seit langem keine Serverfehler mehr gehabt und konnte jeden Abend spielen, wann ich wollte. Soweit ich das von meinem Bekanntenkreis gehört habe, geht es denen genauso.


Und ich kenne jemanden persönlich der das Spiel seit Release kaum zum laufen bekommt.
Und was machen wir jetz?


> Ist deine Sicht, dass du das scheiße findest und nur alleine spielen willst. Blizzard möchte aber eben, dass die Leute mit mehreren zusammenspielen und nicht permanent alleine rumdümpeln.


Das ist genau der PUNKT.. du hast ihn endlich erfasst. Gratuliere 
Blizzards sollte es einen feuchten angehen wie der Gamer zocken will.
In dem Fall zwingt Blizzard jedem ein MP auf obwohl man es nicht braucht weil das Spiel
genau so allein funktioniert.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Du hast das Thema endlich ansatzweise getroffen.


> Am jetzigen Konzept ist nix Misch-Masch, es gibt einen Spielmodus, der ist online und dort ist man mit allen Features, die es gibt verbunden, kann schnell und unkompliziert mit anderen spielen, handeln und das Spiel ist immer auf dme neusten stand und das ist eine runde Angelegenheit.


Siehe oben.Nix MischMasch? Das ganze Spiel ist derart zusammen verknüpft
dass niemand D3 zocken kann wenn etwas geändert wird.

Ich fasse es mal auf.
Singleplayer nicht spielbar wenn Blizzard kein GO gibt.
Multiplayer KooP nicht spielbar wenn Blizzard kein GO gibt.
Jüngster Fall wegen Dupes usw. waren Server komplett unten im asiatischen Raum. Wohlgemerkt wegen Dupes...
Was hat der Rammschladen nochmal mit Diablo 3 zu tun? ach ja nix.. ist ja auch nicht miteinander verknüpft und so.. 
Hat man kleinere Verbindungsstörungen muss man LAGS im SP ertragen.
Die Liste kann ewig weiter geführt werden...


> Gerade weil es kein No Name Entwickler mit einem Debütwerk ist, ist die Belastung auf Server, etc. noch gewaltiger. Das Spiel hat die letzten 8 Jahre fast jede "Most Wanted"-Rangliste angeführt, alleine über den Jahrespass haben schon über 1,2 Millionen Spieler das Spiel erworben. Das war völlig normal, das alles wegraucht am Releasetag.


1 Monat nach Release und kein Ende in Sicht ist mehr als genug.
Selbst für Blizzards Verhältnisse.
Ein EA wäre sogar nach nicht mal einer Woche an den Kreuz gehängt worden.


> Ich hab das schon an anderer Stelle geschrieben, es gibt keine Hardware und keine noch so gute Vorbereitung, die diesen Ansturm hätte abfangen können. Selbst mit 100  Monsterservern wäre irgendwo irgendwas in die Knie gegangen. Es macht zudem einfach keinen Sinn für die ersten 3 Wochen irgendwelche Monsterserver aufzubauen, die nach 3 Wochen nurnoch auf halber Kraft fahren, weil etliche schonwieder die Lust verloren haben.
> wie weiter oben bereits geschrieben, ich konnte die letzten Wochen fast ohne Probleme spielen, nach dem vorletzten Patch gab es mal ein paar Abende, wo nix ging, aber an denen hab ich halt einfach was anderes gemacht und eben mal nicht gespielt.


Das ist auch ein interessanter Punkt. Denn wenn Blizzard wirklich mit Absicht
keine ausreichende Serverkapazität zur Verfügung gestellt hat bekommen die Jungs und Mädels
große Probleme.
Und wenn sie soetwas nicht gewährleisten können (nicht mal 1 Monat nach Release)
dann wurden sie jetz zurecht bestraft dass die Leute die ihr Produkt zum Vollpreis
erstattet haben, immer noch nicht einigermaßen in Ruhe spielen können

weil Blizzard technische Probleme hat.

Du solltest mal überlegen was überhaupt der Verbraucherschutz ist.
Er schützt die Verbraucher wie du warscheinlich weißt.

Also wo ist das Problem wenn Mighty Blizzard auch einen auf den Deckel bekommt?

 Ich hätte es gekauft, aber nur mit OfflineMode.
Permanenten Mist werde ich verteufeln solange es kein MMO ist.

Wenn es ein Diablo Online wäre, würde kein Schwein etwas sagen.
Ist es aber nicht.

Teilweise kommt mir hier das vor wie ein Stockholmsyndrom (ohne jemanden angreiffen zu wollen)
aber die Symptome die bestimmte Gamer ablegen und Blizzard um jeden Preis schützen, sind wirklich erschreckend...

Sogar der Verbraucherschutz wird verteufelt.... was für ne Welt


----------



## Vordack (14. Juni 2012)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Klasse Post!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie wäre es mit...

- Kopierschutz ... gibts immer noch nicht in Tauchbörsen
- Cheaterschutz ... es gibt immer noch keine Cheater (exploits sind was anderes)
- Sicherheits fürs Echtgeld AH da so keine Items geduped werden können (wg exploits s.o.)
- Die einzig sichere Methode ein Spielerlebnis zu bieten in dem SP und MP wirklich verschmelzen

Hows that for starters?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit...
> 
> - Kopierschutz ... gibts immer noch nicht in Tauchbörsen
> - Cheaterschutz ... es gibt immer noch keine Cheater (exploits sind was anderes)
> ...


Das stimmt alles, WENN man SP mit MP immer nahtlos "verschmelzbar" machen WILL. Aber wirklich GEGEN einen reinen Offline-SP-Modus spricht an sich nur die Kopierschutzsache. Denn man hätte ja auch einen alternativ wählbaren geschlossenen offline-SP implementieren können. Somit könnte man dann beim Charakter-Erstellen wählen zwischen einem normalem Charakter, der online teilnehmen kann, dem HC Charakter  (bei dem ja auch auf den Nachteil hingewiesen wird) und eben einem Offline-Charakter, zu dem dann wie beim HC-Char der Nachteil steht, nämlich in DEM Fall, dass der Offline-Char unwiderruflich NUR offline spielen darf, also keinerlei MP-Partien für diesen Charakter, keine AH-Verkäufe. In dem Falle wäre es Schnuppe, ob einer Cheatet oder Items duped oder farmt oder sonstwas, außer es stört Blizzard sogar, dass einer Screenshots von seinem "tollen", gecheateten Char postet. Und den KAUF im AH könnte man solchen Charakteren sogar bedenkenlos erlauben.


----------



## Dentagad (15. Juni 2012)

Naja, Herb. Ist eigentlich eh egal
Da heute das RMAH online geht wird das Spiel MMO Technisch eh tot sein weil keiner der sich wirklich Gamer nennt soetwas spielt. Da sind selbst DLCs noch milde dagegen

Aber weiterhin schön 10 Graue oder weisse Items für 500€ ins RMAH stellen. Das werd ich aufjedenfall noch machen aufgrund der Geldgier von Blizzard


----------



## McTrevor (15. Juni 2012)

Ich denke das eigentliche Problem ist, das selbst viele Spieler mit ständiger Internetverbindung nur sporadisch spielen können. Insofern müsste korrekterweise auf der Packung stehen: "Setzt ständige Internetverbindung voraus sowie Verfügbarkeit und korrekte Funktion der Blizzardserver. Letztere beiden Punkte können nicht von Blizzard garantiert werden."

Und ein Verkaufsstopp jetzt wird Blizzard nicht wirklich jucken, insofern hat das eher symbolischen Wert, was der Verbraucherschutz hier anleiert. Wie bereits von anderen hier angemahnt ist die Daddelcommunity in weiten Teilen einfach erschreckend unreif und unmündig, wenn es um ihr liebstes Hobby geht. 100 mal effektiver als diese Abmahnung wäre es gewesen, wenn die ganzen Leute die über die (vorhersehbaren) Serverprobleme meckern einfach mal Konsumverzicht ausgeübt hätten. Mit jedem Blockbustertitel wird dem Kunden mehr und mehr Gängelung zugemutet, aber die Fanboys kaufen trotzdem und regen sich darüber auf. Dabei ist es ein freies Land. Blizzard hat euch nicht mit vorgehaltener Waffe gezwungen das Spiel für 50 Euro zu kaufen. Ganz ehrlich, die meisten Spieler betteln geradezu darum, verarscht und ausgenommen zu werden!

Bis dann denn!

McTrevor


----------



## Worrel (15. Juni 2012)

Dentagad schrieb:


> Aber weiterhin schön 10 Graue oder weisse Items für 500€ ins RMAH stellen.


 afaik ist bei 250€ Schluß.


----------



## Meckermann (15. Juni 2012)

"Für bares Geld darf schließlich auch eine Gegenleistung, sprich ungetrübter Spielgenuss, erwartet werden."

Was? Wo kämen wir denn da hin, wenn Verbraucher plötzlich Rechte hätten?


----------



## Worrel (15. Juni 2012)

McTrevor schrieb:


> 100 mal effektiver als diese Abmahnung wäre es gewesen, wenn die ganzen Leute die über die (vorhersehbaren) Serverprobleme meckern einfach mal Konsumverzicht ausgeübt hätten.


Immerhin handelt es sich bei Diablo 3 um einen Verkaufsrekord (Sieht man u.a. daran, daß es ratzefatz ausverkauft war) - in _diesem _Ausmaß konnte man den Serveransturm also nicht erwarten.
Abgesehen davon läuft es aus persönlicher Erfahrung inzwischen recht gut.

Zu dem RMAH kann ich nur sagen: nutzt es doch einfach nicht.
Da es nach Diablo@Inferno nicht noch Endcontent gibt, den man sonst nicht zu sehen bekommt, besteht doch gar kein "Zwang", das Spiel in sämtlichen Schwierigkeitsgraden durchspielen zu "müssen".

Daher verstehe ich Vergleiche wie "DLC", "F2P" und ähnliche gar nicht...


----------



## Vordack (15. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das stimmt alles, WENN man SP mit MP immer nahtlos "verschmelzbar" machen WILL. Aber wirklich GEGEN einen reinen Offline-SP-Modus spricht an sich nur die Kopierschutzsache. Denn man hätte ja auch einen alternativ wählbaren geschlossenen offline-SP implementieren können. Somit könnte man dann beim Charakter-Erstellen wählen zwischen einem normalem Charakter, der online teilnehmen kann, dem HC Charakter  (bei dem ja auch auf den Nachteil hingewiesen wird) und eben einem Offline-Charakter, zu dem dann wie beim HC-Char der Nachteil steht, nämlich in DEM Fall, dass der Offline-Char unwiderruflich NUR offline spielen darf, also keinerlei MP-Partien für diesen Charakter, keine AH-Verkäufe. In dem Falle wäre es Schnuppe, ob einer Cheatet oder Items duped oder farmt oder sonstwas, außer es stört Blizzard sogar, dass einer Screenshots von seinem "tollen", gecheateten Char postet. Und den KAUF im AH könnte man solchen Charakteren sogar bedenkenlos erlauben.



In der puren Theorie vielleicht, genau wie Kommunismus oder Diktatur in der Theorie klasse ist 

Das sehe ich etwas anders. WENN ein Offline only Modus implemniert wäre WÜRDE der komplette Code auf dem heimischen Rechner sein müssen, ergo würden Hacker undCracker keine Probleme haben, ergo wären alle anderen Punkte (Cheaterschutz, Kopierschutz, Schutz für AH) hinffällig.

Sprich, wenn SP only ohne Internet Anbindung existiert ist der Code knackbar und so wie es jetzt ist eben nicht. Es sei denn sie würden komplett unterschiedlichen Code für SP und MP verwenden, was mMn die Entwicklungkosten verdoppeln würde. Und ich hab keine Lust nur deswegen noch 10 Jahre zu wartzen 

edit: Ach ja,

"Das stimmt alles, WENN man SP mit MP immer nahtlos "verschmelzbar" machen WILL"

Und genau DAS hat Blizzard allem Anschein nach vor gehabt  Es ist frü mich die beste Entscheidung da ich keine feste Gruppen habe, aber 5 Chars. Neulich bin ich bei Mothman für 2 Stunden mit eingestiegen, mit meinen Cousins habe ich 2 Chars gespielt, je nachdem wer gerade im Levelbereich war. Diese Chars habe ich aber alle als "SP" angefangen. FOR ME ist es ideal so wie es ist.


----------



## Batze (15. Juni 2012)

Ähm, wird Starcraft 2 jetzt auch abgemahnt? Denn da ist es doch genau das gleiche. Komischerweise beschwert sich da keine Sau. 

Ach so, ich spiele D 3 vom ersten Tag an. Die ersten 3 Tage und das erste Weekend waren wirklich mist. Jetzt habe ich über 200 Spielstunden. Die hätte ich bestimmt nicht, wenn ich nicht spielen könnte.
Server/Login Probleme habe ich schon lange nicht mehr.
Nur das das Game ruckelt wie Sau, was wohl leider auf die Client/Serverstruktur zurückzuführen ist habe ich massiv zu bemängeln.

Und jeder der sich für das Game interessiert hat wußte was da kommt mit permanennter Verbindung.
Ich kaufe mir doch kein Spiel für 50 Ocken ohne mich vorher minimalst zu informieren.
Und auf der Verpackung steht ganz klar, Zum Spielen wird eine Internetverbindung benötigt. Ob da permanennt steht oder nicht ist doch Wurst. Es wird eine Verbindung benötigt. das reicht.
Bei einem Auto steht ja auch nicht, zum fahren wird ein permanennt voller Tank benötigt um das Produkt voll nutzen zu können. Oder bei einem TV wird eine permanennte Leitung zu einem Stromanbieter benötigt. u.s.w. 

Die sollten Blizz mal lieber verklagen das Sie uns alle Verarschen mit Ihrem Echtgeld AH.
Nicht das es das gibt, muss man ja nicht nutzen. Sondern das Blizzard das Game darum gebaut hat und nicht umgekehrt das das Echtgeld AH eine nette Zugabe ist.
Das ist viel schlimmer.


----------



## Vordack (15. Juni 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Immerhin handelt es sich bei Diablo 3 um einen Verkaufsrekord (Sieht man u.a. daran, daß es ratzefatz ausverkauft war) - in _diesem _Ausmaß konnte man den Serveransturm also nicht erwarten.
> Abgesehen davon läuft es aus persönlicher Erfahrung inzwischen recht gut.
> 
> Zu dem RMAH kann ich nur sagen: nutzt es doch einfach nicht.
> ...



Die Leute sind nur genervt weil jetzt ein großer Konzern noch Geld für Items durch das Echtgeld AH bekommt und nicht irgendein cooler Chinafarmer bei Ebay 

"Echte Gamer" MÜSSEN JEDEN ASPEKT eines Spieles nutzen oder sich darüber aufregen


----------



## Frullo (15. Juni 2012)

Batze schrieb:


> Ähm, wird Starcraft 2 jetzt auch abgemahnt? Denn da ist es doch genau das gleiche. Komischerweise beschwert sich da keine Sau.


 
Soviel ich weiss braucht es bei SC2 keine _permanente_ I-Net-Verbindung, um es zu spielen. Man kann es offline spielen, wenn man will und einem der digitale Penislängen-Vergleich die Achievements egal sind.


----------



## Daishi888 (15. Juni 2012)

DerElfenritter schrieb:


> Vollkommen gerechtfertigt gehandelt. Verbraucherschutz in der Gaming Industrie muss man sowieso noch verschärfen, zu viele Freiheiten und Dinge die man sich einfach erlauben kann weil sowas eben noch keine Regelung hat. So langsam sollte was passieren, man wird eh schon seit einigen Jahren teilweise "hintergangen".


 
/sign



Worrel schrieb:


> afaik ist bei 250€ Schluß.


 
Deswegen gibt es ja "zum Glück" noch Ebay... Diese Woche ging da ein Schert für 545€ weg. Aus meiner Sicht einfach nur krank, aber wenn ich Millionär wäre, würds mich nicht bocken und ich wäre mir trotzdem bewusst, dass sowas krank ist, aber jeder Mensch ist anders.



Batze schrieb:


> Ähm, wird Starcraft 2 jetzt auch abgemahnt? Denn da ist es doch genau das gleiche. Komischerweise beschwert sich da keine Sau.
> 
> Ach so, ich spiele D 3 vom ersten Tag an. Die ersten 3 Tage und das erste Weekend waren wirklich mist. Jetzt habe ich über 200 Spielstunden. Die hätte ich bestimmt nicht, wenn ich nicht spielen könnte.
> Server/Login Probleme habe ich schon lange nicht mehr.
> ...


 
Ach Batze, Du sagst es! Leider nicht nur um das Echtgeld AH sondern generell um das AH, egal welche Form wobei ich mal vermute, dass man im normalen Gold AH ab heute nur noch das leise seuseln des Windes hören wird 

Ja, was ist es denn jetzt? Single- oder Multiplayer Coop oder MMO oder MMORPG ? Also eins steht fest; Es ist kein Browsergame!
Ich sag jetzt einfach mal es ist ein OnlineRollePlaying-Coop-Game, kurz ORPCG oder einfach nur Diablo.

Blizzard begibt sich mit Diablo, wie auch schon damals mit WoW, auf "Neuland" in der Spieleindustrie. Wir haben hier ein ORPCG mit Echtgeld-Auktionshaus um virtuelle Gegenstände zu kaufen und zu verkaufen. Dass man dann des öfteren aneckt ist kein wunder.
Ich muss allerdings diese neue Form des zockens auf das schärfste kritisieren, da hier mMn es nicht mehr um den puren Spielspaß geht, welcher bei Diablo3 durchaus hoch ist, sondern um den Profit. Früher war es so, dass man sich gefragt hat; "Wie mache ich ein Spiel, dass den Leuten Spaß macht und sich dadurch überhaupt verkäuft?" Heute heißt es; "Wie mache ich ein Spiel, (dass den Leuten Spaß macht) und mir Profit bringt?" Ich habe das mit dem Spaß mal in Klammer, da es noch Firmen gibt, die auch NOCH daran denken, aber eben auch solche welche nicht. Blizzard macht es noch, wie ich finde, deswegen spiele ich auch das Spiel, trotzdem ich gegen Online-Zwang und die miteinhergehende "neue" Spielepolitik bin, weils Spaß macht zu zocken. Eigentlich müsste ich auf das Spiel verzichten und nicht kaufen, aber andererseits hat doch die Spielepolitik mit dem eigentlich Spiel nix zu tun, tu diese trotzdem mit dem Kauf finanzieren..... kompliziert. Soll ich jetzt kaufen oder nicht? Ach sch*** drauf ich hols mir...
Ich/Wir können eh nix machen gegen diese Politik, deswegen gibt es Verbraucherzentralen bzw. den Verbraucherschutz, welcher Blizzard jetzt einfach mal gezeigt hat, dass die sich auf ihrem "Neuland" vorsehen sollen.

@Vordack Also Dich soll mal jemand verstehen! Wenn ich mir so Deine Kommentare durchlese, könnte man meinen, dass es Dir Spaß macht wie eine _*böses Wort*_ der Spieleindustrie behandelt zu werden. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen; ich bin ja in gewisser weise auch eine, aber habe einfach ne andere ansicht und bins eher ungern... Aber die dunkle Seite ist einfach zu mächtig... 

Edit; Was vergessen; Zofft euch net zu sehr und hilft mit lieber bei dem kack Inferno-Mode. Gerne auch "nur" Akt1 farmen oder gechilltes spielen mit Zweit-, Dritt- ....Charakter. Wer mag PN to me, please^^


----------



## Frullo (15. Juni 2012)

Ich versuche mal, eine neutrale Sichtweise darzulegen (meine Meinung habe ich indes schon anderorts zur Genüge kundgetan):

Im Verlauf seiner Firmengeschichte hat sich Blizzard grundlegend gewandelt, vom Spielehersteller (und –vertreiber) zum Vertreiber digitaler Dienstleistungen: Während man früher noch Blizzard-Spiele kaufen konnte, kann man spätestens seit Word of Warcraft (WoW) grösstenteils nur noch Nutzungsrechte erwerben. Einzig Starcraft 2 (SC2) kam seither noch am ehesten an ein „klassisches“ Spiel heran, da es „standalone“ spielbar ist (wenn auch mit gewissen Einschränkungen): Man kauft sich das Spiel und könnte es selbst dann noch spielen, wenn Blizzard seine Infrastruktur einstellen würde. Man kann es – wie ein klassisches Gut – weiterverkaufen, und der Käufer wird das Spiel ebenfalls spielen können.
Nicht so WoW oder Diablo 3 (D3): Beide Spiele lassen sich nicht auf legale Weise „standalone“ spielen, denn beide benötigen Blizzards Infrastruktur, um legal spielbar zu sein. Die Spiele können auch nicht legal verkauft werden, denn man hat nicht das Spiel gekauft, sondern lediglich ein nicht übertragbares Nutzungsrecht erworben. Stellt Blizzard fest, dass dieses Nutzungsrecht auf eine andere Person übertragen wurde, kann Blizzard das Nutzungsrecht des Käufers aufheben indem der Zugang zur Infrastruktur abgeklemmt wird.
Aufgrund der Entwicklungen auf dem Spielemarkt ist also Blizzard hauptsächlich zum Vertreiber digitaler Dienstleistungen geworden:
-           Sie stellen unentgeltlich (D3, SC2, WoW bis Stufe 20) oder gegen eine Gebühr (WoW) die Infrastruktur zum Spielen ihrer Spiele zur Verfügung.
-           Unter dem Stichwort „E-Sports“ organisieren sie nun Turniere (SC2).
-           Unter dem Stichwort „Item-Handel“ verkaufen (WoW-Mounts,-Pets,…) und vermitteln (D3-Echtgeld-Auktionshaus, bei dem sie Transaktionsgebühren erheben) sie das Nutzungsrecht auf digitale Items – auch hier handelt es sich nicht um den Kauf eines Gutes, sondern um den Erwerb eines Nutzungsrechtes welches faktisch verfällt, falls Blizzards Infrastruktur eingestellt wird.
-           Interessanterweise wurde ein weiteres Geschäftsfeld bislang nicht realisiert: Die Vermittlung zwischen Käufer und Verkäufer von SC2-Maps.


----------



## Daishi888 (15. Juni 2012)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich versuche mal, eine neutrale Sichtweise darzulegen (meine Meinung habe ich indes schon anderorts zur Genüge kundgetan):
> 
> Im Verlauf seiner Firmengeschichte hat sich Blizzard grundlegend gewandelt, vom Spielehersteller (und –vertreiber) zum Vertreiber digitaler Dienstleistungen: Während man früher noch Blizzard-Spiele kaufen konnte, kann man spätestens seit Word of Warcraft (WoW) grösstenteils nur noch Nutzungsrechte erwerben. Einzig Starcraft 2 (SC2) kam seither noch am ehesten an ein „klassisches“ Spiel heran, da es „standalone“ spielbar ist (wenn auch mit gewissen Einschränkungen): Man kauft sich das Spiel und könnte es selbst dann noch spielen, wenn Blizzard seine Infrastruktur einstellen würde. Man kann es – wie ein klassisches Gut – weiterverkaufen, und der Käufer wird das Spiel ebenfalls spielen können.
> [...]


 
Naja ist nicht der SC2-Key mit deinem Account verbunden? Kannst Du den dann noch lösen?

Edit: desweiterne frage ich mich gerade was Du uns mit Deinem Kommentar sagen möchtest. Findest Du die Abmahnung jetzt gut oder schlecht oder unnütz?


----------



## haep2 (15. Juni 2012)

Endlich sind die Zeiten vorbei, in denen Blizzard von überall dafür in den Himmel gelobt wird, dass sie den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen.

Hoffentlich gibt's ne saftige Strafe und die Verpflichtung, die Packung abzuändern.

Auch Ubisoft hat's irgendwann begriffen: Die Info, dass eine permanente Internetverbindung erforderlich ist wurde zunächst groß auf die Vorder(!)seite der Packung gedruckt und inzwischen sind sie von dem bescheuerten Daueronlineweg wieder ganz abgewichen und bieten die Spiele mit Offlinemodus an.


----------



## Frullo (15. Juni 2012)

Daishi888 schrieb:


> Naja ist nicht der SC2-Key mit deinem Account verbunden? Kannst Du den dann noch lösen?


 
Nein, kannst Du nicht - dennoch kannst Du soweit ich mich erinnern mag das Spiel noch spielen, ohne online gehen zu müssen.



Daishi888 schrieb:


> Edit: desweiterne frage ich mich gerade was Du uns mit Deinem Kommentar sagen möchtest. Findest Du die Abmahnung jetzt gut oder schlecht oder unnütz?



Gute Frage  Das man Blizzard auf die Finger klopft, finde ich geht in Ordnung.


----------



## golani79 (15. Juni 2012)

Frullo schrieb:


> Während man früher noch Blizzard-Spiele kaufen konnte, kann man spätestens seit Word of Warcraft (WoW) grösstenteils nur noch Nutzungsrechte erwerben.


 
Man kauft seit jeher nur Lizenzen um Software nutzen zu dürfen.


----------



## Batze (15. Juni 2012)

Daishi888 schrieb:


> Edit; Was vergessen; Zofft euch net zu sehr und hilft mit lieber bei dem kack Inferno-Mode. Gerne auch "nur" Akt1 farmen oder gechilltes spielen mit Zweit-, Dritt- ....Charakter. Wer mag PN to me, please^^



Hast Post


----------



## billy336 (15. Juni 2012)

blizzard weiss selber was sie falsch gemacht haben, dass sich aber die verbrauchertzentrale jetzt den hals stopft mit dem vorwand, blizzard hat die spieler schlecht behandelt ist n witz. wie wäre es, wenn die verdammte verbraucherzentrale die abmahngebühr unter den spielern verteilt, die in die röhre geguckt haben? nene das wäre zu viel, hauptsache die eigenen mäuler stopfen. proletenpack


----------



## MaxVanDamme (15. Juni 2012)

Ich gebe billy336 recht dazu was er sagt aber auf der anderen Seite ist es schon so wenn ich ein Spiel kaufe möchte ich es auch spielen können und nicht immer nur auf dem Startfenster rum hängen. Ich habe es mir nicht gekauft und wenn ich so die ganzen Fehler Reporte dazu so lese wird mir echt übel denn wie weit sind wir wirklich schon das wir uns so etwas gefallen lassen müssen.


----------



## cryer (15. Juni 2012)

billy336 schrieb:


> blizzard weiss selber was sie falsch gemacht haben, dass sich aber die verbrauchertzentrale jetzt den hals stopft mit dem vorwand, blizzard hat die spieler schlecht behandelt ist n witz. wie wäre es, wenn die verdammte verbraucherzentrale die abmahngebühr unter den spielern verteilt, die in die röhre geguckt haben? nene das wäre zu viel, hauptsache die eigenen mäuler stopfen. proletenpack


 
Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass dir selbst bewusst ist, wie wenig umsetzbar deine Forderung ist und du einfach nur Dampf ablassen wolltest/musstest... 
Man kann sicher darüber diskutieren, ob bestimmte "Zentralen" Abzocker sind, aber Verbraucherschutz geht endlich auch mal auf die Firmen los, für die wir nur Melkvieh sind.


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (15. Juni 2012)

@Vordrack: "Dennoch haben es die Leute nicht anders verdient die zu ... blauäugig sind um isch vorher zu informieren (Inet, Händler, Test...). Ich kapier einfach nicht wie es Leute geben kann die so etwas immer noch nicht tun UND DANN die Schuld auf andere schieben..."

Wo bitte lebst du? Es ist gesetzlich geregelt, dass auf der Verkaufspackung die genannten Sachen deutlich lesbar geschrieben sein müssen. Sind sich nicht, daher Verstoß und Fehler vom Hersteller. Der Kunde ist nicht verpflichtet, sich über mehr zu informieren, als er auf der Packung zu lesen bekommt. Die Schuld liegt 100% beim Hersteller, der im Grunde "arglistig" verschweigt. Wo du hier einem Menschen, der sich gelegentlich ein Spiel kauft, vielleicht d1 und d2 cool fand und dann d3 im Laden sieht und es aufgrund der rückseitigen Beschreibung mitnimmt, in irgendeiner Weise auch nur ansatzweise Schuld geben willst, ist mir schleierhaft.

Zum Thema:

Finde ich absolut gut. Auch wenn ich nach wie vor gut online komme, so muss einfach mal im Sinne des Kunden ein Exempel statuiert werden, ein Präzedenzfall geschaffen werden.
Wenn das über Diablo 3 geschehen sollte (ein Verkaufsverbot wäre ein absolut deutliches Zeichen an alle Hersteller!), dann mag das für einige bisher unschlüssige Käufer vielleicht unangenehm sein, aber wenn es dazu führt, dass Entwickler strengere Auflagen bzgl. Online-Zwang und Co. erhalten, ist es nur zu unterstützen.

Das Argument, dass dann einfach weniger Spiele auf den Markt kommen, zählt für mich da nicht. Es muss letztlich eben auf einen Machtkampf zwischen Kunden (Verbraucherschutz) und Firmen hinauslaufen... früher oder später. Danach ist dann alles klar geregelt und es WERDEN dennoch weiter Spiele erscheinen, nur dass man dann vielleicht auch mal deutlich mehr Rechte als Kunde hat, als so krass auf das Wohlwollen der Entwickler angewiesen zu sein.

Großes THUMBS UP für die Abmahnung und weitere Schritte, sollte Blizzard nicht ganz schnell reagieren. Ich bin mir sicher, sie könnten. Müssten sie eben von ihren Milliarden ein paar hundert abziehen.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (15. Juni 2012)

ie Abmahnung ist richtig, wird aber Blizzard kaum vom jetzt eingeschlagenen Weg abhalten können. Der Käufer läßt es leider mit sich machen. Hinzu kommt: die Magazine folgen Blizzard meistens, gehen zugunsten für Blizzard von Wertungsmaßstäben aus, welche eigentlich nicht möglich sind. Der (gehypte?) Jubel unterdrückt dann sogar in den Magazinen jegliche für die Spieler interessante Kritik. Verbraucherschutz aber bedeutet Schutz für jeden Verbraucher vor Unternehmern, die Kundengängelei als geeignetes Mittel zum Zweck des Geldmachens ansehen.


----------



## cryer (15. Juni 2012)

Man muss die Magazine aber auch mal in Schutz nehmen. Da alle Leser topaktuelle und exklusive Berichterstattung erwarten, sind die Magazine enormem Druck ausgesetzt. Da kann man eigentlich nicht auf das Release warten, sondern muss mit einer Vorab-VÖ testen. Damit werden aber manche Probleme nicht richtig deutlich. Zumindest nehme ich das mal an. Es ist eben ein Unterschied, ob ein Redakteur einen Headstart hinlegen kann und damit nicht auf volle Server stößt oder ob er sich einen Tag nach Release selber schleichend durch Leitungen bewegen muss. Auch hier haben wir Spieler mit unserer Erwartungshaltung also auch schuld an Tests, die eben nicht 100% auf Otto-Normalo zugeschnitten sind.


----------



## LostHero (16. Juni 2012)

Mit dieser Abmahnung werden sich die Chefs bei Blizz vermutlich in der Mittagspause auf dem Klo den Hintern abwischen. 
Aber es ist wenigstens ein (kleines) Zeichen von offizieller Stelle, dass es so nicht geht...

Wird sich dadurch nun etwas ändern? Meine Wette platziere ich auf: "Nope!"


----------



## golani79 (16. Juni 2012)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> ie Abmahnung ist richtig, [...]


 
Die Abmahnung ist lächerlich ... oder hat UBIsoft damals ne Abmahnung bekommen, woe Silent Hunter V über *mehrere* Tage hinweg (und das nicht nur einmal) nicht erreichbar war (Singleplayer) und mit unendlich vielen Bugs zu kämpfen hatte, bis dann 2 Patches kamen, die nicht mal die gröbsten Fehler richtig behoben haben?

Blizzard arbeitet noch am Produkt und beseitigt Fehler und was an dem Aufdruck "Zum Spielen wird eine Internetverbindung benötigt" nicht zu verstehen sein soll, erschließt sich mir auch nicht.

Hier wird nur so ein Riesen Trara daraus gemacht, weils halt Blizzard ist - bei UBIsoft hat sich zwar die Community massiv beschwert, aber sonst hat kein Hahn danach gekräht.
Wo war da der Verbraucherschutz? Ähm .. jo, war wohl nicht bekannt genug oder die hatten grade bessere Sachen zu tun.
Aber hey - rund um den großen Medienrummel über D3 und Blizzard kann man sich wohl auch als Verbraucherschutz mal ganz simpel gute Publicity holen ...


----------



## Kwengie (16. Juni 2012)

richtig so!
Auf der Verpackung müssen alle Informationen stehen und es ist peinlich, daß Blizzard die Probleme nach soooo einer langen Entwicklungszeit nicht in den Griff bekommt.
Hat sie Firma sich zuviel zugemutet?


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (16. Juni 2012)

@golani: Einerseits richtig, andererseits sollte man doch als Kunde froh sein, dass wenigstens JETZT mal endlich jemand Druck macht. Korrekt, ja, bei Ubisofts Dreckslauncher wäre bereits eine Einmischung notwendig gewesen, dann wäre vielen, die seit dem Start Probleme mit DIII haben, dieses Fiasko vielleicht schon erspart geblieben.

Wie man sich über eine Stärkung von Kundenrechten aufregen kann, wird mir immer schleierhaft bleiben...


----------



## golani79 (16. Juni 2012)

Es ist halt immer so ne Sache - wenn, dann soll nicht mit zweierlei Maß gemessen werden, sondern überall gleich.

Und ich scheine wohl einer der Glücklichen zu sein, die bis auf Release und Wartungsarbeiten keinerlei Probleme mit D3 zu haben scheinen. Ergo, kann ich mich auch nicht darüber beschweren.


----------



## ING (16. Juni 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Es ist halt immer so ne Sache - wenn, dann soll nicht mit zweierlei Maß gemessen werden, sondern überall gleich.


und nur weil der verbraucherschutz damals bei ubisoft gepennt hat soll er nie wieder wegen eines onlinezwangs aktiv werden? da du ja schon gesagt hast das du diese abmahnung für diablo lächerlich hälst muss es ja so sein...

ich glaub hier kommen nur einige nicht damit klar weils jetzt ausgerechnet ihr geliebtes blizzard / diablo getroffen hat. ansonsten kann doch nur jeder gamer sowas befürworten, scheißegal wen es trifft  wer hier über den verbraucherschutz meckert oder die schuld bei den spielern sucht ist meinen augen verblendeter fan...


----------



## kicks (16. Juni 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> In der puren Theorie vielleicht, genau wie Kommunismus oder Diktatur in der Theorie klasse ist
> 
> Das sehe ich etwas anders. WENN ein Offline only Modus implemniert wäre WÜRDE der komplette Code auf dem heimischen Rechner sein müssen, ergo würden Hacker undCracker keine Probleme haben, ergo wären alle anderen Punkte (Cheaterschutz, Kopierschutz, Schutz für AH) hinffällig.



Nö. Wo ist denn jetzt bitte das Problem, im Single Player die Berechnungsroutinen lokal auszuführen und im Multiplayer die Berechnungen ausschliesslich vom Server durchführen zu lassen?



Vordack schrieb:


> Sprich, wenn SP only ohne Internet Anbindung existiert ist der Code knackbar und so wie es jetzt ist eben nicht. Es sei denn sie würden komplett unterschiedlichen Code für SP und MP verwenden, was mMn die Entwicklungkosten verdoppeln würde. Und ich hab keine Lust nur deswegen noch 10 Jahre zu wartzen



Nein ist er nicht. Wenn der Multiplayerpart so programmiert ist, dass er keine Daten vom PC benutzt, sondern die wesentlichen Dinge (so wie jetzt) serverseitig berechnet werden, ist es nicht knackbar.

Deine Liebe zu Blizzard in allen Ehren, aber was du hier für Kommentare abgibst, vor Allem bezgl. Kaufverhalten ist arrogant und dumm.


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Juni 2012)

In Frankreich regt sich jetzt anscheinend auch Widerstand:  theorigin.de - Blizzard erhält rechtliche Konsequenzen in Frankreich


----------



## golani79 (16. Juni 2012)

ING schrieb:


> und nur weil der verbraucherschutz damals bei ubisoft gepennt hat soll er nie wieder wegen eines onlinezwangs aktiv werden? da du ja schon gesagt hast das du diese abmahnung für diablo lächerlich hälst muss es ja so sein...


 
Onlinezwang hin oder her - es war von vornherein bekannt, dass man auch für den "SP" immer online sein muss. Jedem, der sich darauf einlässt, sollte klar sein, dass es keine 100%ige Garantie auf dauerhafte Konnektivität gibt.
Seien es Serverprobleme, Serverwartungen, Providerprobleme ... 

Im Nachhinein beschwert man sich und das finde ich lächerlich. Genauso wie die Aussage vom Verbraucherschutz, es gäbe keinen Hinweis auf die benötigte Internetverbindung.

Und ja, ich steh dazu, dass ich diese Abmahnung lächerlich finde - nur heißt das noch lange nicht, dass ich der Meinung bin, der Verbraucherschutz sollte unter gewissen Umständen aktiv werden.


----------



## ING (16. Juni 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Onlinezwang hin oder her - es war von vornherein bekannt, dass man auch für den "SP" immer online sein muss. Jedem, der sich darauf einlässt, sollte klar sein, dass es keine 100%ige Garantie auf dauerhafte Konnektivität gibt.
> Seien es Serverprobleme, Serverwartungen, Providerprobleme ...


gerade das kann nicht allen klar gewesen sein, nicht jeder liest monatelang vorher jede news zu einem spiel und kennt das backend was da noch dranhängt, ich wusste zb. auch nichts von. ok, diablo 3 interessiert mich nicht sonderlich aber wenn ich im geschäft zb. ein gelegenheitskauf mache kann ich das nicht wissen. und erst recht konnte niemand wissen das es solche probleme mit den servern gibt oder soll, man das jetzt auch schon mit einplanen?

die schnauze halten ist das schlechteste was man machen kann weil man damit quasi sein einverständnis für serverprobleme dazu gibt und das den publishern den eindruck vermittelt "da geht noch mehr kontrolle...".

ich finde es jedenfalls lächerlich jetzt hier den spielern die schuld geben zu wollen in dem man ihnen vorwirft das sie dieses server disaster nicht eingeplant haben und dann auch noch die dreistigkeit besitzen ihren unmut darüber kund zu tun.


----------



## kicks (16. Juni 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Onlinezwang hin oder her - es war von vornherein bekannt, dass man auch für den "SP" immer online sein muss. Jedem, der sich darauf einlässt, sollte klar sein, dass es keine 100%ige Garantie auf dauerhafte Konnektivität gibt.
> Seien es Serverprobleme, Serverwartungen, Providerprobleme ...
> 
> Im Nachhinein beschwert man sich und das finde ich lächerlich. Genauso wie die Aussage vom Verbraucherschutz, es gäbe keinen Hinweis auf die benötigte Internetverbindung.
> ...


 
Sag mal raffst du es nicht? Jemand, der nicht zwanghaft spieleabhängig ist und keine News zu jedem Spiel verfolgt, sondern das Game im Laden sieht und es aufgrund der Beschreibung der Verpackung kauft, dem ist gar nichts bekannt. Wie kann man nur so ignorant sein, und davon ausgehen, dass jeder monatelang geifernd jede Meldung zu irgendeinem Spiel verfolgt?

Und der Verbraucherschutz hat Recht, wenn er sagt, dass kein Hinweis auf eine permanente Internetverbindung gegeben wird. Das steht nämlich so nicht auf der Verpackung. Irgendeine Internet Verbindung um ein Spiel zu aktivieren, wie es heutzutage fast schon normal ist, ist etwas vollkommen anderes.


----------



## golani79 (16. Juni 2012)

kicks schrieb:


> Sag mal raffst du es nicht?


 
Um es mit deinen Worten zu sagen - raffst du es nicht?

Was ist an dem Satz "Zum Spielen wird eine Internetverbindung benötigt!" unmissverständlich? Es steht klipp und klar auf der Packung! Raffst du das nicht?

Da muss ich nicht monatelang jede Spielenews verfolgen - denn wenn man lesen kann und das setze ich doch voraus wenn man sich ein Spiel kauft, das ab 16 Jahren freigegeben ist, dann kann man auch nen Blick auf die Produktbeschreibung, Systemrequirements, whatever ... werfen.

Aber anscheinend ist das in unserer heutigen Mediengesellschaft wohl zu viel verlangt


----------



## Enisra (16. Juni 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Um es mit deinen Worten zu sagen - raffst du es nicht?


 
nicht aufregen und Leute die nur Motzen und nicht Diskutieren können einfach ignorieren
Ist ja nicht so das bestimmte Personen auf so Argumente, Belege, etc. in irgendeiner Form eingehen würden

Wobei, man schon fragen muss wie man in Erfahrung bringen konnte das es Diablo gibt und gleichzeitig aber nicht, das man Online sein muss und es da evtl. Probleme geben könnte


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juni 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Da muss ich nicht monatelang jede Spielenews verfolgen - denn wenn man lesen kann und das setze ich doch voraus wenn man sich ein Spiel kauft, das ab 16 Jahren freigegeben ist, dann kann man auch nen Blick auf die Produktbeschreibung, Systemrequirements, whatever ... werfen.


 Sry, aber Gelegenheitsspieler können wirkllich nicht ahnen, dass man auch für SP Online sein muss. Und von denen informieren sich dann wiederum viele auch nur darüber: ist das SPiel gut bewertet worden, und reicht mein PC? Letzteres gerne in Foren oder per google - da kann ein Detail wie "online sein müssen" schnell unter den Tisch fallen, und zwar GERADE bei denjenigen, die es besonders stört - nämlich Leuten ohne Flatrate... die können sich gar nicht so gut informieren eben WEIL sie keine Flatrate haben...   und selbst wenn man einen Kumpel fragt, der sich gut auskennt, wird dieser Kumpel nicht unbedingt von sich aus dann das mit der Onlinepflicht erwähnen.

Es kann also schon passieren, dass man mit einem völlig normalen Kundenverhalten erst beim Spielen merkt, dass das nur Online geht, zumal der Hinweis nur sehr klein hinten unten auf der Packung steht, die Systemvoraussetzungen stehen aber an der Unterkante des Packung, also woanders. Aus den Systemvor. könnte allerdings wiederum einer, der sehr gut nachdenkt, trotzdem auf die Idee kommen, dass man online sein MUSS - denn da steht als MINDESTvoraussetzung "Breitband-Internetverbindung" - so was braucht man ja nicht, wenn es nur um eine Aktivierung oder das Anlegen eines Account ginge - da würde selbst 56k ja reichen. Aber dafür muss man halt ein bisschen um die Ecke denken können. 

Also: es steht auf der Packung, aber sehr klein, und auch wenn es größer dastehen würde, gibt es halt 100%ig Leute, die nicht das nicht ahnen - aber das ist dann halt Pech. Daher ist eine Abmahnung DIESbezüglich an sich falsch - und für sicher >90% der Interessierten ist es sowieso kein Problem, weil die eine Flatrate haben.


Im übrigen: ich denke auch, dass die Beschwerden, auf deren Grundlage die Verbraucherzentrale handelte, zum großen Teil auch von Leuten stammen, die an sich gar kein Problem mit dem Online-Sein haben, aber diesen Bestandteil des Spiels als Ursache für die Probleme nach Release identifiziert und sich deswegen mächtig aufgeregt haben,


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (16. Juni 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Um es mit deinen Worten zu sagen - raffst du es nicht?
> 
> Was ist an dem Satz "Zum Spielen wird eine Internetverbindung benötigt!" unmissverständlich? Es steht klipp und klar auf der Packung! Raffst du das nicht?
> 
> ...



Also mir persönlich wäre das als Gelegenheitsspieler wahrscheinlich nicht aufgefallen. Geschweige denn, dass ich damit gerechnet hätte IMMER Online sein zu müssen. Ich habe mich vorher informiert und habe die News verfolgt und mich deshalb entschieden den Bockmist nicht auch noch mit Geld zu unterstützen. Solange aber der Verkauf so gut läuft und die Spieler wie die Lämmchen sowas mitmachen, werden wir uns an solche Praktiken gewöhnen müssen. Ich habe seit geschätzen 2 Jahren nichts außer ein paar kleinere Indietitel auf dem PC gekauft. Alles andere auf der Xbox. Da hat man den Schwachsinn nämlich nicht.


----------



## kicks (16. Juni 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> nicht aufregen und Leute die nur Motzen und nicht Diskutieren können einfach ignorieren
> Ist ja nicht so das bestimmte Personen auf so Argumente, Belege, etc. in irgendeiner Form eingehen würden



wow, da ist die Verbitterung aber anscheinend immer noch sehr gross, dass du direkt mit so einem Zickenpost kommst. butthurt much?



> Wobei, man schon fragen muss wie man in Erfahrung bringen konnte das es Diablo gibt und gleichzeitig aber nicht, das man Online sein muss und es da evtl. Probleme geben könnte


 
Ja, wie bringt man es nur in Erfahrung, dass es ein Spiel gibt, wenn man in einem Laden die Verpackung in der Hand hält. Gute Anmerkung. Daumen hoch!


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (17. Juni 2012)

Es ist doch ganz einfach: Die Information über den Onlinezwang nicht nur zum Spielen, sondern auch während des Spiels gehört auf die Frontseite jeder Spieleverpackung bzw. beim Download für jedermann leicht sichtbar zu den vor dem Kauf lesbaren Installationsanweisungen. DAS wäre richtige Verbraucherinformation.

Ubisoft hätte bereits genauso abgemahnt werden müssen wie jetzt D 3. Dass hier die Zentrale jetzt vielleicht versucht, Aufmerksamkeit zu erhaschen, ist sicher nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Allerdings hat sie es damals fahrlässig unterlassen, abzumahnen, jetzt immerhin nicht. Denn abmahnungswürdig sind die beschriebenen Punkte hier wie dort.


----------



## alu355 (17. Juni 2012)

LostHero schrieb:


> Mit dieser Abmahnung werden sich die Chefs bei Blizz vermutlich in der Mittagspause auf dem Klo den Hintern abwischen.
> Aber es ist wenigstens ein (kleines) Zeichen von offizieller Stelle, dass es so nicht geht...
> Wird sich dadurch nun etwas ändern? Meine Wette platziere ich auf: "Nope!"



Da würde ich aber sofort die Wette annehmen - jedenfalls wenn man es aus Aktionärssicht betrachtet.
Da Activision-Blizzard gehandelt wird, interessiert es Anteilseigner außerordentlich, was die Herrschaften da "oben" so an Mist oder Gutem verzapfen.
Im schlimmsten Fall kann es tatsächlich bis zu einem Verkaufsstop in Deutschland reichen und für die Märkte ist das immer ein schlechtes Zeichen - egal wie viele Spiele schon verkauft wurden.
Dazu kommt noch die Hiobsbotschaft aus Südkorea, daß ein Gesetz in Kraft tritt, welches den Kauf von virtuellen Items gegen echtes Geld unterbindet.
Blizzard glaubt noch, daß das gesetz gemäß Auslegung sie nicht betreffen wird - im Ernstfall wird aber  zum Beispiel das EchtgeldAH in Diablo obsolet.
Da könnt ihr sicher sein, es wird eine Reaktion geben.
Den Spielern ist so unglaublich unbewußt was für eine Marktmacht sie besitzen.


----------



## rohan123 (17. Juni 2012)

Gut gebrüllt Löwe. Vielleicht wird sich jetzt endlich was ändern, und man steigt diesen Spielekonzernen endlich mal zu. Das kann ja wohl nicht so weitergehen. Dass wir Geld ausgeben, und die scheren sich nicht um uns Gamer. Diese Zeiten sind vielleicht jetzt vorbei. Weiter so, es müssen auch noch andere Behörde ran, wie wäre es mit Strafzahlungen? Microsoft musste auch blechen, warum nicht Spieleentwickler, die eine Alpha-Version veröffentlichen, dafür € 50,- pro Stück nehmen, und dann nicht mal auf der Verpaclung über Onlinezwang informieren. Die EU-Kommission muss hier ran, und endlich aufräumen.


----------



## fr4gi4tor (17. Juni 2012)

ich halte es auch für nen schritt in die richtige richtung. 

ich meine, sind wir alle mal ehrlich: was sich die spielebranche in den letzten jahren erlaubt hat, ginge so bei anderen produkten nicht. diablo 3 ist dafür jetzt vielleicht nicht das beste beispiel aber ein anfang muss mal irgendwo gemacht werden. da werden am fliessband unfertige spiele auf den markt gehauen und über monate hinweg dann quasi 'fertig' gepatched. und sowas geht nicht wenn man den vollen preis zahlt. wenn dieses sytem auch in anderen bereichen schule machen würde, wärs den meisten auch nicht recht.

ich würde mich selbst als zock-nerd bezeichnen der nen grossteil seiner freizeit unter anderem mit games und allem drum und dran verbringt. und ich hab mir iwann vor ein paar jahren geschworen, kein spiel mehr zum release zu kaufen. zu oft wurde ich entäuscht. und nun? wird das game erst gekauft, wenn es fertig ist und alles reibungslos läuft. punkt. gut daran: das spiel ist meistens schon erheblich günstiger, wenn mans kauft. nicht gut: man muss viel zeit mit lesen und informationsbeschaffung verbringen damit man abwiegen kann, ob sich ein kauf schon lohnt oder ob es noch ärger geben könnte. diese zeit haben aber viele leute nicht (family, rl, usw.). und genau diese leute müssen geschützt werden. und diese abmahnung ist ein guter anfang.


grüsse


----------



## TheChicky (17. Juni 2012)

rohan123 schrieb:


> Gut gebrüllt Löwe. Vielleicht wird sich jetzt endlich was ändern, und man steigt diesen Spielekonzernen endlich mal zu. Das kann ja wohl nicht so weitergehen. Dass wir Geld ausgeben, und die scheren sich nicht um uns Gamer. Diese Zeiten sind vielleicht jetzt vorbei. Weiter so, es müssen auch noch andere Behörde ran, wie wäre es mit Strafzahlungen? Microsoft musste auch blechen, warum nicht Spieleentwickler, die eine Alpha-Version veröffentlichen, dafür € 50,- pro Stück nehmen, und dann nicht mal auf der Verpaclung über Onlinezwang informieren. Die EU-Kommission muss hier ran, und endlich aufräumen.


 
Verzeihung, aber diese Selbstgerechtigkeit von dir ist wirklich lustig. Erstens steht auf der Verpackung ein paar Mal, dass eine Internetverbindung erforderlich ist, zweitens war diese Tatsache nun wirklich seit Jahren bekannt. Jeder wusste es. Und Spiele wie D3 als "Alpha" zu bezeichnen, weil die Server mit dem Ansturm nicht gewachsen waren, ist ebenso am Thema vorbei. D3 ist wohl eines der bugfreiesten Spiele, die ich je gespielt habe. Was DU meinst sind die Cheater und Hacker, die - bei Millionen an Käufern verständlich - jede noch so kleine lücke im System ausnutzen, um sich einen unerlaubten Vorteil zu beschaffen. Doch dieses Problem haben ALLE beliebten Multiplayer Spiele und liegt wohl eher an der Spielecommunity, die keine Moral mehr hat.

Aber so ist es bei allen Dingen. Wenns die bösen andern trifft, wird jede Maßnahme bejubelt und sei sie noch so unsinnig. Wenns dich selber trifft, wird auf unschuldig getan, den andern die Schuld gegeben und dagegen geflamed was das Zeug hält.


----------



## ING (17. Juni 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Erstens steht auf der Verpackung ein paar Mal, dass eine Internetverbindung erforderlich ist,


es steht genau das gleiche auf der packung wie bei spielen die nur eine einmalige online aktivierung bei / nach der installation benötigen. unzureichender hinweis...



TheChicky schrieb:


> zweitens war diese Tatsache nun wirklich seit Jahren bekannt. Jeder wusste es.


das ist dein subjektiver eindruck als großer diablo fan der jede news der letzten jahre gierig verschlungen hat, dies auf alle ummünzen zu wollen um ihnen unfähigkeit zu unterstellen ist an arroganz und engstirnigkeit kaum noch zu überbieten


----------



## golani79 (17. Juni 2012)

ING schrieb:


> es steht genau das gleiche auf der packung wie bei spielen die nur eine einmalige online aktivierung bei / nach der installation benötigen. unzureichender hinweis...


 
Ach du meinst das hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wohingegen auf der Packung von D3 "*Zum Spielen* wird eine Internetverbindung benötigt." steht.

Aber ja, ist eindeutig dasselbe ...


----------



## ING (17. Juni 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ach du meinst das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ist für mich dasselbe, denn diese beschreibung trifft auch auf einmalige online aktivierungen zu denn auch dort benötige ich eine internetverbindung zum spielen, sonst kann ich nicht spielen...


----------



## starfros (17. Juni 2012)

es fällt mir schwer zu glauben das dieses Amt es wirklich so meint . Denn wie lange gab es probleme ,sei es disconnects bzw. nicht stabile Server bei WOW. Da MUSS man online sein , was auch logisch ist, da stellte sich dieses Amt nicht zu wort. Jetzt wo es D3 zu kaufen gibt macht man den Mund auf , weil es einen Online zwang hat? das haben einige andere Spiele auch die einen Singlemodus haben.
Die *Verbraucherzentrale* sollte JEDE Firma Abmahnen die ein Fehler behaftetes Game zum Verkauf frei gibt.In extremen Fällen kann man es schon vergleichen wenn ein Autohersteller ein auto zum verkauf frei gibt OHNE Räder oder Gaspedal.Soetwas wird es nie geben weil es selbstverständlich ist. Ich als Endbenutzer will auch dvon ausgehen das wenn ich ein Spiel kaufe es auch zu 95% spielbar ist.Kleine fehler die sich nicht auf dem Spielerischem Ziel/lösung beziehen ist noch akzeptabel was wiederum unterumständen auch ärgerlich ist.
Soll Blizz ein ziwschenprogramm erarbeiten wie zb Punkbuster oder wie Steam oder in der art.


----------



## golani79 (17. Juni 2012)

ING schrieb:


> ist für mich dasselbe, denn diese beschreibung trifft auch auf einmalige online aktivierungen zu denn auch dort benötige ich eine internetverbindung zum spielen, sonst kann ich nicht spielen...


 
Ich gebs auf


----------



## ING (17. Juni 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ich gebs auf


 jop, wenn man keine argumente mehr hat ist das die beste lösung 

meine schlußfolgerung ist nähmlich richtig, bei einmalig zu aktivierenden spielen brauch man auch eine internetverbindung sonst kann man das spiel nicht aktivieren, ergo benötigt man *zum spielen* eine internetverbindung!

es ist aus der formulierung nicht ersichtlich ob eine durchgehende verbindung nötig ist oder nicht! da können dir die ober fanboys enisra und louis noch soviele verzweifelte likes in den allerwertesten stopfen


----------



## golani79 (17. Juni 2012)

ING schrieb:


> jop, wenn man keine argumente mehr hat ist das die beste lösung
> 
> meine schlußfolgerung ist nä*h*mlich richtig, bei einmalig zu  aktivierenden spielen brauch man auch eine internetverbindung sonst kann  man das spiel nicht aktivieren, ergo benötigt man *zum spielen* eine internetverbindung!
> 
> ...



Eine Aktivierung ist ein einmaliger Vorgang den man vor dem Spielen macht. Spielen ist ein Vorgang der sich über einen längeren Zeitraum erstreckt.
So viel zum Thema Argumente - aber wenn du nicht mal das siehst, solltest du vielleicht ein wenig mehr Zeit in deine Bildung anstatt in Computerspiele stecken.

p.s.: Ein Sprichwort lautet:  "Wer nämlich mit "h" schreibt ist dämlich."


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (17. Juni 2012)

Dein P.S. ist leider nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Aber leider hast auch du, golani79 nicht verstanden, was "Zum Spielen" bedeutet. Das bedeutet, Voraussetzung für das Spielen ist die Internetaktivierung. zumindest ist das eine nachvollziehbare Interpretation. Wenn da das Wörtchen "permanente" oder auch "Beim Spielvorgang wird eine Internetverbindung benötigt" stehen würde, wären alle Missverständnisse ausgeräumt. Aber das betrifft ja nur die Erkennbarkeit des Onlinezwang an sich. Die Serverprobleme sind davon nicht umfasst. Und die Abmahnung umfasste auch den Umstand, dass überhaupt ein Onlinezwang zum und beim Spielen erforderlich ist - bei einem Spiel, das zumindest auch SP ist.


----------



## Caitif (17. Juni 2012)

Abgesehen vom nicht vorhandenen Spielspaß ist der Online-Zwang für mich und Frau ein Desaster: Wir wohnen auf dem Land und haben eine echt crappige Inetverbindung. Für uns bedeutet diese nicht ausreichende Auszeichnung dieser Spielvorraussetzung eh den Tod des Games. Sich per Inet registrieren ist eine Sache, die man mit einer Schneckenverbindung problemlos leisten kann, permanent online sein und das sog. Spiel online zu zocken funzt so gut wie garnicht, führt unsererseits unnötig zu Lags usw. Mir ist schon klar, das Blizz das Ding wegen des Online-AHs über Dauerverbindung zu ihren Servern laufen lassen will, um Dinge wie Clienthacks usw. finden zu können, aber das ist nicht mein Problem sondern deren und sollte nicht zu meinem gemacht werden. Langer Rede kurzer Unsinn: Für mich ist D3 eh nicht spielenswert, technisch miserabel umgesetzt und damit nen Fall für die hinterste Reihe im Regal um da als Staubfänger zu dienen.


----------



## golani79 (17. Juni 2012)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Dein P.S. ist leider nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Aber leider hast auch du, golani79 nicht verstanden, was "Zum Spielen" bedeutet.



"Zum Spielen wird eine Internetverbindung benötigt" --> Impliziert für mich, dass während des Spielbetriebs Internet benötigt wird.

Bsp.: "Zum Spielen wird ein Monitor benötigt" --> Wird man wohl auch die ganze Zeit über brauchen - oder wärs in dem Fall dann auch nur zum "Starten" des Spiels?


----------



## kicks (17. Juni 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> "Zum Spielen wird eine Internetverbindung benötigt" --> Impliziert für mich, dass während des Spielbetriebs Internet benötigt wird.
> 
> Bsp.: "Zum Spielen wird ein Monitor benötigt" --> Wird man wohl auch die ganze Zeit über brauchen - oder wärs in dem Fall dann auch nur zum "Starten" des Spiels?


 Es gibt Dinge, die offensichtlich sind und deswegen nicht erwähnt werden müssen, so wie dein unsinniges Monitor Beispiel, und es gibt Dinge, die genau benannt werden müssen, wenn nämich vergleichbare Produkte bestimmte Dinge nicht benötigen. Es gibt unzählige Spiele, die komplett ohne Internet auskommen. Wenn man Internet benötigt, egal ob zum Aktivieren oder dauerhaftem Spielen, muss das angegeben werden. Wenn zusätzlich eine dauerhafte Verbindung benötigt wird, muss das ebenfalls angegeben werden. Vor allem wenn es sich um ein Singleplayerspiel handelt, bei dem man nicht davon ausgehen muss, dass dies erforderlich ist.

Erstaunlich wie man so hirnrissige Beispiele erfinden kann. Nachdenken lohnt sich. Besonders vorher..


----------



## kicks (17. Juni 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> p.s.: Ein Sprichwort lautet:  "Wer nämlich mit "h" schreibt ist dämlich."


 
Und wer in so einem Klugscheißersatz das Komma vergisst, kann sich direkt da einreihen. Selfowned much?


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Juni 2012)

Nämlich schreibt doch auch mit "h"...oder schreibt ihr nämlic?


----------



## OldShatterhand (17. Juni 2012)

kicks schrieb:


> Vor allem wenn es sich um ein Singleplayerspiel handelt, bei dem man nicht davon ausgehen muss, dass dies erforderlich ist.


Mist....hätte schwören können ich habs gestern im multiplayer gespielt. Kann aber ja nicht sein wenn es ein Singleplayerspiel ist. Naja, vielleicht wars auch Fehler 47.



> Nachdenken lohnt sich. Besonders vorher..


 Etwas weniger Arroganz hätte es auch getan.

@Thema: Schon lustig....alle hängen bei Facebook rum, haben sogar schon Internet auf dem Handy, tragen es sozusagen 24/7 mit sich rum, aber wehe ein Spiel braucht es dann mal, dann wird gleich zu einer albernen, mittelalterlichen Hetzjagd geblasen. Zumal D3 ja nicht das erste Spiel mit Onlinezwang ist.


----------



## kicks (17. Juni 2012)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Mist....hätte schwören können ich habs gestern im multiplayer gespielt. Kann aber ja nicht sein wenn es ein Singleplayerspiel ist. Naja, vielleicht wars auch Fehler 47.



Ja jedes Singleplayerspiel hat mittlerweile irgendeinen Multiplayerfirlefanz, deswegen ist es aber kein MMO. Tatsache ist, dass man die beiden Vorgänger als reinen Singleplayer spielen konnte.




LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Etwas weniger Arroganz hätte es auch getan.


 Du meinst weniger Arroganz als irgendwelche Zickenbemerkungen zu Rechtschreibfehlern und dabei selbst eine Rechtschreibung an den Tag legen, dass man sich nur kaputtlachen kann? Geht das..?


----------



## golani79 (17. Juni 2012)

kicks schrieb:


> Du meinst weniger Arroganz als irgendwelche Zickenbemerkungen zu Rechtschreibfehlern und dabei selbst eine Rechtschreibung an den Tag legen, dass man sich nur kaputtlachen kann? Geht das..?


 
Kannst dich gerne über meine Rechtschreibung kaputtlachen - viel Spaß dabei


----------



## kicks (17. Juni 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Kannst dich gerne über meine Rechtschreibung kaputtlachen - viel Spaß dabei


 
Ich lache noch viel mehr über die Dummheit, wenn man mit so einer Rechtschreibung bei anderen Fehler sucht. Das ist sogar noch lustiger.


----------



## golani79 (17. Juni 2012)

kicks schrieb:


> Ich lache noch viel mehr über die Dummheit, wenn man mit so einer Rechtschreibung bei anderen Fehler sucht. Das ist sogar noch lustiger.


 
Fehler suchen? Wohl nicht - habe das Sprichwort gebracht, weil mir der Fehler ins Auge gesprungen ist und weil der User vorher einen auf "Schlau" gemacht hat - von wegen Argumente und seine Schlussfolgerung sei richtig. Solche Anmerkungen findest du bei mir im Normalfall nicht.

Bei dir hingegen scheint es ein Hobby zu sein andere als "Dumm" "Hirnrissig" etc. darzustellen ... 



kicks schrieb:


> Deine Liebe zu Blizzard in allen Ehren, aber was du hier für Kommentare abgibst, [...] ist arrogant und dumm.





kicks schrieb:


> Sag mal raffst du es nicht?[...]





kicks schrieb:


> [...]butthurt much?





kicks schrieb:


> [...]Erstaunlich wie man so hirnrissige Beispiele  erfinden kann. Nachdenken lohnt sich. Besonders vorher..


 
Ach und wegen Rechtschreibung würde ich nicht ein so großes Fass aufmachen ...


kicks schrieb:


> [...] vor Allem [...].



Was nehmen wir jetzt wohl? ß oder ss? Hm ...


kicks schrieb:


> [...] ausschliesslich [...]





kicks schrieb:


> wow, da ist die Verbitterung aber [...] noch sehr gross, [...]





kicks schrieb:


> [...] Klugscheißersatz [...]



Ja, jetzt habe ich gesucht. Kannst gerne auch für mich machen. Bin nämlich froh, wenn ich aus Fehlern lernen kann 

Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich das noch lesen werde.  Habe nämlich bessere Sachen zu tun, als mich mit Trollen rumzuärgern und somit kommst du auf meine Ignore-Liste ...


----------



## ING (17. Juni 2012)

geiler kindergarten, mit rechtschreibfehlern zu versuchen den anderen runterzumachen, was ist den mit der allseits geforderten sachlichen diskussion?



golani79 schrieb:


> Eine Aktivierung ist ein einmaliger Vorgang den man vor dem Spielen macht. Spielen ist ein Vorgang der sich über einen längeren Zeitraum erstreckt.


zum spielen heißt für mich das spiel zu starten und das kann ich nicht wenn ich keine inet verbindung habe.

spielen ist ein vorgang der sich über längere zeit erstreckt? wie lange? wie ist es definiert? wenn ich einen würfel schmeiße spiele ich auch wenn es nichtmal eine sekunde dauert. und woher soll ich wissen das nicht nur der multiplayer gemeint ist? was du da alles rausliest impliziert dir eher deine engstirnigkeit als objektives denken...



golani79 schrieb:


> So viel zum Thema Argumente - aber wenn du nicht mal das siehst, solltest du vielleicht ein wenig mehr Zeit in deine Bildung anstatt in Computerspiele stecken.


beleidigungen sind die argumente derer die über keine argumente mehr verfügen 



golani79 schrieb:


> p.s.: Ein Sprichwort lautet:  "Wer nämlich mit "h" schreibt ist dämlich."


 ok, das tat weh 
das "h" fällt dir auf aber meine nicht vorhandene groß und kleinschreibung nicht? tztz, soviel ungenutzte angriffsfläche... 

ps: wer rechdschreibfehelr findet soll dran esrticken


----------



## kicks (17. Juni 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Fehler suchen? Wohl nicht - habe das Sprichwort gebracht, weil mir der Fehler ins Auge gesprungen ist und weil der User vorher einen auf "Schlau" gemacht hat - von wegen Argumente und seine Schlussfolgerung sei richtig. Solche Anmerkungen findest du bei mir im Normalfall nicht.



Ja das war überdeutlich, dass du nochmal nachtreten musstest, weil du Schaum vorm Mund hattest. Kein Grund das nochmal zu erwähnen. Wer plötzlich anfängt bei anderen Rechtschreibfehler anzumahnen, der hat inhaltlich komplett versagt. Aber das weisst du ja selbst.



> Bei dir hingegen scheint es ein Hobby zu sein andere als "Dumm" "Hirnrissig" etc. darzustellen ...


Dumm bezieht sich auf "Beispiel". Verstehst du kein Deutsch?



> Ach und wegen Rechtschreibung würde ich nicht ein so großes Fass aufmachen ...


Ich hab schon Wetten drauf abgeschlossen, wann du meine ss anbringst. War zu erwarten, nach deinen bisherigen Posts. Ich benutze normal generell kein ß im Internet, weil früher bei vielen Seiten deutsche Sonderzeichen Probleme gemacht haben. Aber super wie du dich sofort drauf stürzt. lol'd



> Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich das noch lesen werde.  Habe nämlich bessere Sachen zu tun, als mich mit Trollen rumzuärgern und somit kommst du auf meine Ignore-Liste ...


 Ich bin ein Troll, wenn du mit Rechtschreibzickerein anfängst? Der war gut. Gute Entscheidung von dir dich diskret auszuklinken. Wenn du mal was zum Thema beizutragen hast, kannst du dich ja wieder melden. Ciaooo


----------



## Daishi888 (18. Juni 2012)

Boah Leute, ist ja teilweise ganz lustig, aber auch ziemlich böse wie ihr euch hier anmacht. Hoffe ihr kennt euch und da steckt auch einwenig Ironie/Spaß drin. Jetzt habt euch mal wieder lieb, spielt zusammen D3 und kuft meine Items im AH. 
Zumal es keinen Grund gibt, dass Ihr euch wegen der Bedeutung von: "Zum spielen wir eine Internetverbindung benötigt" gegenseitig regelrecht auffresst. Ihr habt beide Recht und seid damit alle ein Paradebeispiel für den Grund der Abmahnung; Es ist eben nicht für jeden 'Hirni'  hier eindeutig!
Pah! Jetzt habsch ich euch aber mal gezeigt wo der Frosch seine Locken hat!  (Scherz am Rande  )


----------



## Alexey1978 (18. Juni 2012)

Punkt 1: Sorry für die späte Antwort, ich kam am WE nicht wirklich viel zum Forum lesen. 
Punkt 2: Auch wenn der Thread wohl nicht mehr lange aktiv ist, möchte ich doch alle noch Beteiligten bitten sich zusammen zu reißen und es nicht in einen Austausch von Beleidigungen ausarten zu lassen. Das bringt keinem etwas, mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass es gegen die Forenregeln verstößt. 



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Permanente bzw. ständige Verbindung? Wohl nicht



Ok zugegeben, es stand wohl nicht "Permanent" oder ständig auf der Verpackung. Wobei ich da der Meinung bin, dass man manche Dinge auch auf die "Goldwaage" legen kann. Es steht drauf das zum spielen eine Internetverbindung gebraucht wird und in den Systemanforderungen steht die Notwendigkeit einer Breitband-Internetverbindung. Da muss ich einem anderen Diskussionsteilnehmer einfach Recht geben, wenn er sagt, wer lesen kann, dem wäre spätestens bei den Systemanforderungen aufgefallen, dass der Titel einen Breitbandanschluß benötigt. 

Klar man hätte noch hier nen dicken Sticker drauf machen können, oder es in Leuchtbuchstaben quer über die Verpackung schreiben, aber dann sähe selbige arg hässlich aus und die Leute hätten über die ins Auge fallenden Hinweise gemeckert.

Wenn ich mir die Verpackung nicht durchlese, bin ich eben selber Schuld, wenn dort was drauf steht, was ich zu Hause nicht an Hardware oder eben Internetanschluß zur Verfügung habe. Da ändert auch die Tatsache nichts dran, dass man evtl. den Titel noch gar nicht kannte und es eher ein Impulskauf ist/war. Das sich vereinzelte Spieler die Verpackung nicht durchlesen ist nun wirklich nicht die Schuld von Blizzard.

Aber ich gebe Dir recht, das eine Wort "Permanent" hätte man noch reinschreiben können. Wobei ich es arg naiv finde, wenn man aus den auf der Packung stehenden Informationen tatsächlich herausliest, das man die die Internetverbindung nur einmalig benötigen würde.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Steam hat hier nix verloren,  Für ein Singleplayerspiel braucht man keine Onlineverbindung. Wie oft denn noch?



Also ich finde Steam hat für diesen Vergleich hier durchaus etwas zu suchen, wobei ich leider immer noch nicht schlauer bin, ob es wirklich so war, das der Offlinemodus erst später in Steam eingeführt wurde. Denn da brauchte man auch eine dauerhafte Verbindung und Startprobleme hat der Dienst auch einige.
Singleplayer und permanente Onlineverbindung schließt sich nicht prinzipiell aus. Daher habe ich ja die Beispiele von Ubisoft genannt. Klar als es noch kein Internet gab, da waren PC-Spiele noch ohne Internet spielbar. Gerade Videospiele ändern sich aber sehr sehr schnell und gehen seit jeher mit der Technik der aktullen Zeit und verändern sich eben auch genau so schnell. Spätestens seit den Achievements und Dingen wie GamesForWindowsLive sind Spiele mit SP Modus eben auch mal mehr mal weniger mit dem Internet verknüpft. Permanente Verbindungen werden in naher Zukunft wohl fast überall notwendig sein, da sich die Entwicklung ja scheinbar hin zum Cloudgaming entwickelt. Ich denke in 1-2 Konsolengenerationen wird man beispielsweise nur noch über Cloudgaming spielen im Konsolenbereich. Möglicherweise sogar im PC Bereich.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ubisoft wollte ein extreme DRM Maßnahme einsetzen und bekam auch die Quittung
> dafür. Aber Ubisoft ist auch vom Status her doch eher ein Zwerg im gegensatz zu Blizzard.



Ok kleiner als Blizzard sind sie aber trotzdem laufen ihre Marken weiterhin gut genug, dass sie scheinbar gewinnbringend fortgeführt werden. Also geht das Konzept mit der permanenten Onlineverbindung ja scheinbar auf. Wie auch immer nun meine oder Deine persönliche Meinung dazu ist. Der 08/15-Verbraucher um dessen Schutz Du so bemüht bist, hat sich mit der Tatsache abgefunden und kauft Ubisoft Titel trotzdem.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Blizzard hat hier dieselbe DRM Maßnahme eingesetzt nur etwas geschickter
> eingesetzt. Es gibt keinen Grund für diese Gängelung. Es ist nachwievor genau so manipulierbar
> wie früher auch. Nur das dieses mal nicht mal Leute spielen können die kein
> Multiplayer anfassen und lieber allein zocken.



Also dass es genau so manipulierbar wäre wie früher, stimmt so nicht. Bis auf den Fall in Asien wo es scheinbar die ersten Dupes gegeben hatte (was aber auch schon wieder behoben wurde), sind bisher keine weiteren Fälle bekannt geworden. 
Natürlich dient die dauerhafte Verbindung auch dem Kopierschutz. Das kann ich aber auch verstehen, wenn ich bei Blizzard hätte entscheiden müssen, ob ich einen Kopierschutz einbaue oder nicht, hätte ich auch FÜR einen Kopierschutz gestimmt. Ich will jetzt nicht die ewige Diskussion lostreten ob ein Schwarzkopie-Benutzer je den Titel gekauft hätte oder nicht. Nur das scheint zur Zeit nunmal der "beste" Kopierschutz zu sein dem Spieler den permanenten Onlinezwang aufzuerlegen. Traurig aber war...



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Welches Spiel wieviel % an Mehrspieleranteil usw. hat interessiert hier kein Schwein, auf gut deutsch
> Hier gehts darum dass Blizzard aus eigener Schuld den Zugang zum Produkt verwehrt.
> Ob mit absicht oder nicht.



Also da finde ich übertreibst Du mit Deiner Darstellung etwas. Das sie dem Kunden den Zugang zum Produkt verwehren...also bitte. Die haben viele Startschwierigkeiten gehabt, das steht völlig außer Frage. Aber für die Masse der Kunden war der Zugang zum Spiel nach "relativ" kurzer Zeit möglich. Ja man darf moppern, dass es gedauert hat. Blizzard aber böse Absicht zu unterstellen, ist so auch nicht richtig. 

Leider gibt es auch immer wieder Spieler die ein Spiel gar nicht oder nur mit dauerhaften Problemen ans laufen kriegen. Das ist aber bei den unzähligen Kombinationen aus Hard- und Software nie völlig auszuschließen. Es wird im PC Bereich immer das Problem der Kompatibilität geben. Den wenigen den das passiert bleibt dann leider nichts übrig als ihr Spiel zurück zu schicken und den Kaufpreis zurück zu verlangen. Die einzigen Systeme wo sowas so gut wie ausgeschloßen ist, sind Konsolen. Diablo 3 soll ja auch noch für Konsolen kommen. Evtl. wäre das dann für Deinen Kollegen die Lösung. Und das ist weder böse noch arglistig gemeint von mir. Ich hab auch schon so Probleme gehabt. Teilweise auch mit Kopierschutzmechnismen. Das nervt und ich kann es nachvollziehen.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Es ist erforderlich, oder nicht?



Ein Battle.net Konto ist erforderlich, das hat aber rein garnichts mit Zusatzsoftware zu tun. Ob es erforderlich ist, war ja nicht der Punkt. Sondern das es Zusatzsoftware sei und das ist eben das Battle.net nicht.



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wenn man ein Produkt seit Release nicht verwenden kann dann ist das kein Gegenwert.
> Wie ich es schon oft genug erwähnt hab. Wenn ein glücklicher Diablo 3 Spieler von diesem
> Problem betroffen wär, würde er auch anders anfangen zu denken.
> Da wird ein Entwickler mit Vollpreis-Bezahlung "belohnt" damit man
> Die Software erst dann benutzen kann wenn Blizzard erstmal die Probleme löst?



Das Problem war zum einen, dass viel mehr Leute das Spiel gekauft haben, als Blizzard angenommen hat. Wie schon mal erwähnt für einen solchen Fall kann man nicht vorgesorgt haben. Das es also Probleme gibt, wenn wesentlich mehr Leute gleichzeitig spielen wollen, ist doch logisch. Klar wie oben schon geschrieben, wenn aus irgendeinem Grund, sei es Hard- oder Software-Inkompatibilität oder ähnliches das Spiel einfach nicht bei einem Spieler laufen will, dann ist das natürlich sehr sehr ärgerlich, aber leider in manchen Fällen nicht zu ändern. Dann muss man es zurückgeben, sein Geld zurück verlangen und evlt. Torchlight 2 ausprobieren als Alternative oder falls man eine Konsole hat auf die Konsolen-Version warten. Ja ich weiß, das klingt jetzt doof, aber es gibt keinen Hersteller auf der Welt, der für jeden PC lauffähige Spiele produziert. Es wird immer Spieler geben, die ohne Hardware Änderungen, einer Windows Neuinstallation wegen Softwarekonflikten oder anderen Maßnahmen das ein oder andere Spiel nicht spielen können. Dafür kann man aber nicht den Hersteller haftbar machen. 



doomkeeper schrieb:


> Wenn sie diese "Probleme" mit Absicht in Kauf genommen haben, wirds noch düster für Blizzard.



Wenn Du Dich darauf beziehst, das jeder Spielehersteller, der Serverkapazitäten für seine Kunden zur verfügung stellt, wirtschaftlich denken muss, ja dann ist Blizzard wohl schuldig. Denn sie haben wie ich vermute die Server maximal auf den Anzahl der erwarteten Verkäufe ausgelegt. Warum auch auf wesentlich mehr? Wenn ich denke das ich als Würstchenverkäufer täglich 500 Kunden jeweils ein Würstchen verkaufe, dann nimm ich nicht für 1.500 Kunden Würstchen mit oder? 

Das es da dann einige Tage dauert, bis sich alles eingespielt hat und die Systeme rund laufen bei so viel mehr Kunden als Blizzard erwartet hat, ist doch verständlich. Ich denke da muss man auch mal ein wenig sein Anspruchsdenken zurückschrauben und über seinen Schatten springen. Es läuft nicht rund an Tag 1? Dann spielt man mal 1 Tag etwas anderes. Mal abgesehen davon garantiert einem nicht mal der örtliche Stromversorger 100% sichere Stromversorgung. Sowas wie einen Anspruch auf zu 100% verfügbaren Dienstleistungen gibt es fast nicht.


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (18. Juni 2012)

Alexey78, du verharmlost die Problematik dann doch sehr. Blizzard hat erstmalig in seiner Geschichte Diablo 1. unter Serverzwang gestellt, 2. das AH aufgestellt. Punkt 1 ist nicht nur an tag 1, sondern mind. in Woche 1 für Millionen von Kunden zum Ärgernis geworden. Dies hätte vermieden werden müssen. Punkt 2: es muss zwar nicht genutzt werden, unterstützt aber absurdes Spielerverhalten nun nicht mehr nur über Ebay, sondern auch über das AH.

Blizzard hat zwar rnicht den Zugang verwehrt, aber erschwert. Der angebliche Schutz vor Cheatern ist nutzlos gewesen (Dupe etc.,auch wenn Cheater kaum/nicht vorkommen). Hinzu kommt die auch von Dir angesprochene mögliche Falschinterpretation. Das Negativbeispiel Ubisoft kann wohl kaum herangezogen werden, um zu begründen, dass die Kudnen sich schon an eine permanente Interneverbindung zum Spielen gewöhnt hätten. Es ist daher sicher nicht naiv, nur von einer Aktivierung auszugehen, wie dies auch bei Steam etc (danach Offline - Steam) möglich ist. Eine "Verschandelung" der Verpackung durch Verbraucherinformationen ist sowieso im Sinne der Kundenzufriedenheit nicht denkbar. Übrigens gilt der verbraucherschutz für jeden Verbraucher. Nicht nur für die 100.000  - 300.000 Spieler, die durch das Internet, als Hardcorefans oder Magazinkäufer bereits über den Onlinezwang informiert waren, sondern auch für die Millionen anderen !

Nur weil Ubisoft auch bereits eine permanente Interverbingung erforderte, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass sich SP und Onlineverbindung nicht ausschließen. Der AUfstand bei Ubisoft war immerhin auch (zu Recht) groß.


----------



## Alexey1978 (18. Juni 2012)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Alexey78, du verharmlost die Problematik dann doch sehr. Blizzard hat erstmalig in seiner Geschichte Diablo 1. unter Serverzwang gestellt, 2. das AH aufgestellt. Punkt 1 ist nicht nur an tag 1, sondern mind. in Woche 1 für Millionen von Kunden zum Ärgernis geworden. Dies hätte vermieden werden müssen. Punkt 2: es muss zwar nicht genutzt werden, unterstützt aber absurdes Spielerverhalten nun nicht mehr nur über Ebay, sondern auch über das AH.
> 
> Blizzard hat zwar rnicht den Zugang verwehrt, aber erschwert. Der angebliche Schutz vor Cheatern ist nutzlos gewesen (Dupe etc.,auch wenn Cheater kaum/nicht vorkommen). Hinzu kommt die auch von Dir angesprochene mögliche Falschinterpretation. Das Negativbeispiel Ubisoft kann wohl kaum herangezogen werden, um zu begründen, dass die Kudnen sich schon an eine permanente Interneverbindung zum Spielen gewöhnt hätten. Es ist daher sicher nicht naiv, nur von einer Aktivierung auszugehen, wie dies auch bei Steam etc (danach Offline - Steam) möglich ist. Eine "Verschandelung" der Verpackung durch Verbraucherinformationen ist sowieso im Sinne der Kundenzufriedenheit nicht denkbar. Übrigens gilt der verbraucherschutz für jeden Verbraucher. Nicht nur für die 100.000  - 300.000 Spieler, die durch das Internet, als Hardcorefans oder Magazinkäufer bereits über den Onlinezwang informiert waren, sondern auch für die Millionen anderen !
> 
> Nur weil Ubisoft auch bereits eine permanente Interverbingung erforderte, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass sich SP und Onlineverbindung nicht ausschließen. Der AUfstand bei Ubisoft war immerhin auch (zu Recht) groß.


 
Ich habe auch nie gesagt, dass es nicht ärgerlich ist, dass man nicht am Releasetag schon problemfrei spielen konnte. Aber für den Großteil der Spieler ging es doch nach wenigen Tagen einwandfrei. Der Release ist knapp über 4 Wochen her und derzeit gibt es ja scheinbar keine Probleme mehr. Jetzt überleg mal wie lange D2 gespielt wird/wurde. Es kam im Jahr 2000 raus und der letzte Patch dafür kam dieses Jahr...oder war es 2011? Naja auch egal...die Tatsache, dass noch ein Patch kam, zeigt deutlich, dass es noch von tausenden Spielern gespielt wurde und womöglich noch gespielt wird.
Gehen wir nun für ein Rechenbeispiel mal davon aus, dass Diablo 3 nur ca. halb so lang gespielt wird. Das wären 6 Jahre. So es lief wie lange wirklich schwierig für einen Großteil der Spieler? Sagen wir 3 Wochen (obwohl es sicherlich nur sehr wenige gibt, die so lange Probleme hatten). 6 Jahre entsprechen 312 Wochen. 3 Wochen von 312 sind weniger als 1 Prozent. So gesehen sind über 99% Verfügbarkeit gar nicht so schlecht oder? Klar war das jetzt ein Beispiel mit vielen Variabelen die weder ich noch irgendjemand sonst vorhersagen kann. Wer weiß...vielleicht geht in einem Jahr die Welt unter oder Diablo 3 ist in 2 Monaten völlig out und keiner spielt es mehr. Aber ich denke man merkt, was ich damit sagen will. Auf die Gesamtlaufzeit eines Spiels gesehen sind ein paar Tage/Wochen in denen es in den ersten Tagen viel und dann stetig weniger Probleme gibt zu spielen, doch verschwindend wenig Zeit oder nicht?

Zum Stichwort AH kann man nur sagen, dass es Blizzards gutes Recht ist, am Handel mit ihrem virtuellem Eigentum wenigstens selber zu verdienen anstatt Ebay. Ich will mich auch gar nicht groß darüber auslassen. Fakt ist aber, dass die beim Thema Geld selbst viele Freundschaften aufhören und Blizzard als Firma hatte einfach die Nase voll, das die Leute über Ebay deren virtuelle Items versteigert haben und Ebay daran verdient hat. Wer das nicht nachhvollziehen kann, der tut mir leid. 
Das Gold AH hingegen finde ich super...so kann man genau das Zeug kaufen, was einem für den eigenen Spielstil fehlt, da ja eher selten Dinge droppen die perfekt zum eigenem Charakter passen. Naja und die Anzahl der Leute die von Allen Klassen schon Level 60 Charaktere haben, so dass sie wirklich fast jedes gute Item das droppt auch selbst gebrauchen können, hält sich wohl in Grenzen. So stellt das normale AH eine sinnvolle Erweiterung für das Spiel dar, welche einem viel Zeit erspart die man mit Item-farmen verbringt um seinen Lieblings Charakter die möglichst perfekte Ausrüstung zu geben.

Noch mal zur angeblich irreführenden Info auf der Verpackung. Wenn darauf unter dem Punkt Systemanforderungen steht, dass eine Breitband Internetverbindung benötigt wird, dann sollte ich als Käufer daraus schließen, das ich ohne eine solche Verbindung das Spiel wohl nicht spielen kann. Ich finde das aus den auf der Packung befindlichen Informationen hervorgeht, das ohne Breitband Internetanschluß das Spiel nicht läuft. 

Ein kleines Beispiel: Auf einer Spielverpackung steht, das ich mindestens einen Core 2 Duo mit 2,4 Ghz und mindestens eine Geforce 9800 GT brauche um das Spiel überhaupt spielen zu können. Ich hab aber zu Hause nur einen meinen uralten Pentium III mit einer Voodoo 3 Grafikkarte. Gibt mir das dann das Recht mich zu beschweren, dass ich das Spiel nicht spielen kann wenn ich es trotz der Informationen auf der Packung gekauft habe? Ich denke nein.

Ich sehe das genau so mit der Internetverbindung. Es steht drauf, Breitband-Internetverbindung wird benötigt. Das selbige kein 56k Modem ist, sollte nun wirklich klar sein. So viel gesunden Menschenverstand muss man jedem Verbraucher einfach zutrauen. Wo kommen wir sonst hin, wenn wir demnächst alles für jede noch so verrückte Möglichkeit absichern bzw. beschriften müssen? Kommt dann auf ein Steakmesserset die Aufschrift, bitte nicht in Steckdosen oder lebendige Wesen stecken! 

Jaja ich weiß, dass war ein wenig übertrieben, aber ich kann halt einfach nicht nachvollziehen, wie man sich so aufregen kann, das ein Spiel was eine Breitband Internetverbindung in den Systemanforderungen stehen hat so schlecht bzw. den Hersteller so böse macht, das er nicht auch noch geschrieben hat, dass die Verbindung während des spielens ständig benötigt wird. Ich meine wenn man sie hat, wo ist dann das Problem, sie auch zu benutzen?


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (19. Juni 2012)

Das Rechenbeispiel ist pure Spekulation und daher nicht gerade geeignet, die Serverprobleme zu verharmlosen.

Es wäre einfach: Blizzard hätte das AH einfach weglassen und eine andere Droprate programmieren können. Es gibt sicher andere Spieler, die das nicht so differenziert sehen werden wie Du, so dass sie einfach das AH benutzen und dann irgendwann auch mal echtes Geld für Items ausgeben, obwohl sie das nie zuvor geplant hatten. Sicher: dann hätte es weitere Verkäufe über Ebay gegeben. Aber Blizzard ist doch so groß, oder ? Wieso haben sie dann nicht auf Ebay Einfluss genommen, um genau das zu unterbinden ? Nein, der Verkauf über Ebay hat Blizzard einfach auf einen weiteren Absatzmarkt aufmerksam gemacht. Letzteres ist ihnen aber kaum vorzuwerfen, da müssen sich eher die Spieler an die eigene Nase fassen.
Schön - es wird eine Breitband - Internetverbindung benötigt. Aber für was ? Für den SP ? Für das Spielen als Voraussetzung (Aktivierung, kann ja auch mal länger dauern), beim Spielen ? Die Unklarheiten werden dadurch nicht weniger.
Es geht hier mit der Abmahnung gegen den Trend zur Kundengängelung. Ich kann nicht verstehen, wie die SPIELER das sogar als Fans von D 3 überhaupt in Frage stellen können.


----------



## kicks (19. Juni 2012)

wertungsfanatiker schrieb:


> Es wäre einfach: Blizzard hätte das AH einfach weglassen und eine andere Droprate programmieren können.


 ^-- this!

Das Dropsystem ist die grösste Verarsche überhaupt und der Grund weshalb ich das Spiel nach ein paar Tagen in die Ecke gestellt habe. Auf dem Weg zu 60 habe ich 2 Items gefunden, die brauchbar waren, der Rest war absoluter Schrott und Sellloot für den Händler. Das System ist also hirnlos Geld zu farmen, damit man dann im AH dafür benötigte Items kaufen kann. Dafür wird dann eine Internetverbindung benötigt.

Und ich wundere mich ebenfalls, wie man die Gängelung der Kunden mit irgendwelchen Anforderungen, die keinen Mehrwert bieten, vehement verteidigt. Wenn sich eine Firma, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, dazu entschliesst, eine permanente Verbindung zum Internet zwingend zu machen, dann muss dann auch dafür gesorgt werden, dass dem Kunden dadurch kein Nachteil entsteht.

Die dauerhafte Internetverbindung hat die Vorzüge, dass man 
1) gezwungen wird das AH zu benutzen, zumindest bei bestimmten Klassen, 
2) man wie bei einem MMORPG diesen nervigen Nerfs und Buffs von Klassenfertigkeiten und Items ausgesetzt ist. Nach dem IAS-Nerf Werden viele wohl ihr Zeug in die Tonne kloppen können. Aber es gibt ja das AH, das schnell für Ersatz sorgt. Prima AH das!
3) Lags, bei einem Singleplayer. Ganz grandios!
4) Goldseller Spam. Keine Ahnung wieso es Blizzard nicht schafft, diese Penner wirkungsvoll vom Spiel auszuschliessen
5) Achja, und natürlich Serverprobeme

Unterm Strich also nur Nachteile für den Kunden. Die Vorteile dieser dauerhaften Verbindung liegen ausschliesslich beim Hersteller. Wenn der dann solch ein System implementiert, dann sollte er auch dafür sorgen, dass diese für das Spiel unnötige Vorraussetzung wenigstens komplett einwandfrei funktioniert. Dass Blizzard nicht mit so einem Ansturm auf ihre Server gerechnet hat ist ein grosser Witz. Wer soll denn das glauben? Man programmiert jahrelang ein Projekt, aber man ist unfähig statistische Daten auszuwerten? Sie sind einfach die billigere Variante gegangen - nur das wirklich an Serverleistung nachzuschlieben, was wirklich gebraucht wird, weil zu Release der Ansturm immer grösser ist, als ein paar Wochen danach.


----------



## Alexey1978 (19. Juni 2012)

In Diablo 2 wurde auch unter den Spielern gehandelt wie verrückt. Wer ein gutes Item hatte, das er nicht brauchte, aber ein anderer es haben wollte, musste man sich im Spiel treffen und es mühselig per Handels-Fenster gegen Gold oder ein anderes Item tauschen. In den Anfängen ging das sogar nur in dem man den Gegenstand auf den Boden warf. Da hatte man dann nicht mal die Sicherheit, dass der andere Spieler auch das Gold abgeworfen hat. Da wurde auch so mancher um seinen Gegenstand betrogen.

Jetzt hat Blizzard endlich ein System, dass man ausserhalb von Handels-Chat-Kanälen einfach nutzen kann inkl. Suchfunktion etc. und dann heißt es "Alles Scheiße, bäh ich muss ja online sein" "Abzocke!" "Spielergängelung!" 

Es wird immer Spieler geben, die auch echtes Geld für Gegenstände ausgeben und die Sorte Spieler wird sie auch immer bekommen. Ob sie diese nun direkt über das RMAH oder über Ebay und Co. bekommen ist letztendlich egal.

@Wertungsfanatiker: Wenn es doch in den Systemanforderungen steht, dann braucht man das was dort steht auch. Wie gesagt, braucht ein Spiel 8 Gb RAM um zu laufen, kann ich mich auch nicht beschweren, wenn ich nur 2 Gb habe und es dann bei mir nicht läuft. Das sollte nun wirklich jeder Spieler wissen, dass wenn er die Systemvoraussetzungen NICHT erfüllt er eben auch NICHT spielen kann. Wer es dann trotzdem kauft, ist schlichtweg selber Schuld. Aber es bringt scheinbar nichts hier noch groß weiter zu diskutieren, Du siehst es halt anders. 
Für mich ist glasklar, wenn ich eine Systemvoraussetzung nicht erfülle, wird das Spiel auf dessen Verpackung diese Voraussetzung steht bei mir nicht oder nur unbefriedigend laufen. Das ist seit vielen vielen Jahren so gängige Praxis im Videospielverkauf. Wenn ich nun absolut keine Ahnung habe von PC-Hardware / Internetverbindungen etc. dann darf ich eben ein Spiel nicht blind kaufen. Du kannst nicht ernsthaft erwarten, dass sie es so auf die Verpackungen schreiben, das ein Grundschüler ohne jegliches Basiswissen über PC's / Spiele / Internetverbindungen es auch versteht. Sonst hätte man demnächst nen halben Roman außen an der Packung kleben. Das hat dann auch nichts mehr mit Verbraucherschutz zu tun sondern mit Volksverdummung. Irgendwann haben wir dann amerikanische Verhältnisse hier.Da muss man dann auf Kaffeebecher schreiben "Achtung Kaffee ist heiß nicht den Finger reinstecken!" und in die Betriebsanleitungen von Microwellen steht, dass sie nicht dafür geeignet sind darin Hamster zu trocknen. Willst Du sowas hier auch? 

@ Kicks: Ich weiß ja nicht, was Du als "brauchbare" Gegenstände bezeichnest, aber bis zu Level 60 nur 2 Stück? Das kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Klar der perfekte Gegenstand, der genau die Stats hat die man braucht und diese auch noch so hoch wie es nur eben geht, der droppt halt nicht oft. Wäre auch völliger Schwachsinn, wenn alle 5 min ein perfekter Gegenstand droppen würde. Das würde die Jagd nach der Perfekten Ausrüstung und somit einen Hauptaspekt des Spiels ad absurdum führen.

So und nun mal kurz zu Deinen Punkten:
1: Gezwungen wird absolut Niemand das AH zu benutzen. Es hilft bei manchen Klassen mehr als bei anderen, wenn man schneller in den hohen Schwierigkeitsgraden voran kommen möchte.

2: Das "nerfen" und "buffen" nennt sich balancing und wird und wird so ziemlich bei jedem Spiel wo auch eine MP Komponente vorhanden ist durchgeführt. Das hat nichts mit MMO's zu tun. Es gibt auch so gut wie keinen Titel der nicht nach Release noch ausbalanciert werden müsste. Das ist ein anhaltender Prozess, der meist eine ganze Weile in Anspruch nimmt teilweise wird sogar nach Jahren noch was geändert. War bei D2 auch so...

3: So viele Lags gibt es auch nicht mehr und ja bei einem offline SP Spiel gibt es sie nicht, solange man entsprechende Hardware hat, dass Spiel flüssig laufen zu lassen. Es ist nun mal eine Design-Entscheidung von Blizzard gewesen das Diablo 3 eben nicht offline zu spielen ist. Das ist aber deren Entscheidung da heißt kauf es oder lass es. Ich kann ja auch nicht VW verklagen, wenn der neue Golf VII so designt ist, das er mir nicht gefällt. Was wie wo notwenig war oder nicht, spielt da keine Rolle. Es ist und bleibt die Entscheidung des Herstellers, ob er eine online Verbindung nötig macht oder nicht.

4: Gehe doch einfach aus dem "General" Channel raus. Mach ich als erstes, wenn ich das Spiel starte. Eine Automatische Goldseller Kick funktion gibt es einfach nicht. Abgesehen davon, gibt es eine Möglichkeit solche zu melden soweit ich weiß. Dann kann Blizzard sich drum kümmern.

5: Welche Serverprobleme denn noch? Inzwischen gibt es keine mehr. Es sind nun mal weitaus mehr Spiele verkauft worden, als Blizzard erwartet hat. Wie oft denn noch? Kein Spiele-Hersteller der Welt hätte das vorraussehen können. Blizzard hat auch keine Glaskugeln mit denen sie magisch ihre genauen Verkaufszahlen vorhersagen können. Sie waren für Spielerzahl X vorbereitet und dann kam aber Spielerzahl Y die wie viel höher war? Doppelt so hoch etwa...das es dann Probleme gibt, ist doch klar. Und bitte welche statistischen Daten hätten sie auswerten sollen??? Die Verkaufszahlen von Diablo 2 oder wie?

Was mich am meisten wundert ist jedoch die Tatsache, dass hier teilweise ein riesen Faß aufgemacht wird, aber die Leute das Spiel trotzdem gekauft haben und es spielen. So schlecht kann ja dann auch wieder nicht sein oder? Und die die es nicht gekauft haben moppern auch drüber. Da frag ich mich warum? Muss man denn ständig im Internet den lauten über alles machen? Wenn sie es schlecht finden und es nicht gekauft haben, dann ist doch gut. Muss ich mich nun noch Wochenlang in Foren darüber auslassen, was mir nicht gefällt??? Mir will diese Meckermentalität einfach nicht in den Kopf gehen. Und kommt mir nun nicht mit dem Verbraucherschutzaspekt...nur weil das Spiel nicht das geworden ist was sich manche erhofft haben, hat man noch lange keinen Anspruch den Hersteller zu verklagen. Der einzige winzig kleine Punkt ist das kein "Ständig" oder "Permanent" bei der Internetverbindung steht wobei das vor Gericht absolut scheitern wird, das es wie gesagt in den Systemanforderungen steht.


----------



## kicks (19. Juni 2012)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, was Du als "brauchbare" Gegenstände bezeichnest, aber bis zu Level 60 nur 2 Stück? Das kann ich mir kaum vorstellen. Klar der perfekte Gegenstand, der genau die Stats hat die man braucht und diese auch noch so hoch wie es nur eben geht, der droppt halt nicht oft. Wäre auch völliger Schwachsinn, wenn alle 5 min ein perfekter Gegenstand droppen würde. Das würde die Jagd nach der Perfekten Ausrüstung und somit einen Hauptaspekt des Spiels ad absurdum führen.



Brauchbar definiere ich so, dass der Loot, der droppt, kein Ramsch ist. Genauso wie ich es auch beschrieben habe. Beim ersten Durchspielen braucht man das AH nicht, das ist vollkommen richtig. Wenn man dann auf Alptraum nochmal spielt, dann wird es aber so albern wenn man schon stundenlang auf die normalen Mobs kloppt, weil die Waffen, die man bisher gefunden hat einfach komplett albern sind. Um mich nicht durchzuquälen hab ich im AH nachgesehen und siehe da für 5k bis 10k Gold gibt es massenhaft blaue Waffen, die doppelt so viel Schaden machen, wie meine Waffen. Bis zum Ende von Alptraum habe ich keine einzige Waffe gesehen, die auch nur vergleichbar gewesen wäre. Und die gekauften Waffen waren keine Uber Waffen, sondern einfach Durchschnitt. Bis Hell habe ich dann übrigens keine einzige Waffe gesehen, die besser war und ab Hell wurde ich dann schön von den Mobs zerlegt, weil mein Gear komplett Scheisse war als Mönch. Also wieder im AH nachgesehen und da waren für 20k Waffen bei, die knapp 3x soviel Schaden gemacht haben wie meine. Jedes einzelne Rüstungsteil hat doppelt oder 3x soviel Rüstung und alles zusammen hat ungefähr 100k gekostet. Damit war das Spiel dann ab Hell wieder spielbar. Man stirbt zwar noch oft, weils kein Uber gear ist, aber man wird nicht einfach geschlachtet von jedem Piss Mob. Und so geht es dann weiter. Das was man findet ist zu 95% kompletter Müll fürn Händler. 



> So und nun mal kurz zu Deinen Punkten:
> 1: Gezwungen wird absolut Niemand das AH zu benutzen. Es hilft bei manchen Klassen mehr als bei anderen, wenn man schneller in den hohen Schwierigkeitsgraden voran kommen möchte.


Doch genau das ist der Fall. Siehe oben. Wenn man einen Range DD spielt, kann einem alles ausser Waffen egal sein, aber ich bezweifle, dass irgendwer die Waffen, die er findet, lange benutzt. Ich habe D2 nicht gespielt. Ich habe aber D1 und andere Hack&Slay gespielt und dort hat man tatsächlich mal ab und zu brauchbare Items gefunden. Da gabs aber auch kein AH. Deswegen musste die Dropchance von besseren Items natürlich höher sein. In D3 muss sie das nicht, es gibt ja das AH. 



> 2: Das "nerfen" und "buffen" nennt sich balancing und wird und wird so ziemlich bei jedem Spiel wo auch eine MP Komponente vorhanden ist durchgeführt. Das hat nichts mit MMO's zu tun. Es gibt auch so gut wie keinen Titel der nicht nach Release noch ausbalanciert werden müsste. Das ist ein anhaltender Prozess, der meist eine ganze Weile in Anspruch nimmt teilweise wird sogar nach Jahren noch was geändert. War bei D2 auch so...


Ja und genau diese "Balancing"-Patcherei ist der Grund weshalb ich Online Spiele hasse. Vor allem wenn sie stark item abhängig sind, so wie MMORPGs oder auch Diablo. Weil man dann in schöner Regelmässigkeit sein Zeug einfach in den Müll stecken kann, weil das Spiel gebalnanced wurde. Bei Spielen mit Multiplayerpart, kann ich dann ungepatcht eben keinen Multiplayer spielen. Aber das hatte ich sowieso nicht vor. Ich wollte ein solo H&S spielen, so wie ichs erwartet habe.



> 3: So viele Lags gibt es auch nicht mehr und ja bei einem offline SP Spiel gibt es sie nicht, solange man entsprechende Hardware hat, dass Spiel flüssig laufen zu lassen. Es ist nun mal eine Design-Entscheidung von Blizzard gewesen das Diablo 3 eben nicht offline zu spielen ist. Das ist aber deren Entscheidung da heißt kauf es oder lass es. Ich kann ja auch nicht VW verklagen, wenn der neue Golf VII so designt ist, das er mir nicht gefällt. Was wie wo notwenig war oder nicht, spielt da keine Rolle. Es ist und bleibt die Entscheidung des Herstellers, ob er eine online Verbindung nötig macht oder nicht.


Nein, es gibt nicht viele Lags, aber es gibt sie. Und sie nerven mich jedesmal. Und klar ist es eine Designentscheidung. Wenn es diese nicht gegeben hätte, würde der Thread ja nicht existieren.



> 4: Gehe doch einfach aus dem "General" Channel raus. Mach ich als erstes, wenn ich das Spiel starte. Eine Automatische Goldseller Kick funktion gibt es einfach nicht. Abgesehen davon, gibt es eine Möglichkeit solche zu melden soweit ich weiß. Dann kann Blizzard sich drum kümmern.


Danke für den Tipp, wäre ich von allein nicht drauf gekommen. Ich gehe jedesmal aus dem Channel bei Spielstart. Und jedesmal wenn ich mich einlogge, werde ich mit Gold Spam begrüsst. Wieso kann sich das Spiel nicht merken welche Channel ich ausgestellt habe? Wieso muss man das immer wieder von Neuem machen? Das Melden sollte nicht nötig sein. Im eigenen Interesse sollte Blizzard die Spieler selbst finden. Und erklär mir nicht, dass das nicht möglich ist. Dazu braucht man nur einen Mitarbeiter mit Ban Knopf, der sofort jeden, der im allg Chat seinen Mist postet sofort bannt. Total einfach irgendwie. Da braucht man gar keine komplizierten Algorithmen schreiben. 



> 5: Welche Serverprobleme denn noch? Inzwischen gibt es keine mehr. Es sind nun mal weitaus mehr Spiele verkauft worden, als Blizzard erwartet hat. Wie oft denn noch? Kein Spiele-Hersteller der Welt hätte das vorraussehen können. Blizzard hat auch keine Glaskugeln mit denen sie magisch ihre genauen Verkaufszahlen vorhersagen können. Sie waren für Spielerzahl X vorbereitet und dann kam aber Spielerzahl Y die wie viel höher war? Doppelt so hoch etwa...das es dann Probleme gibt, ist doch klar. Und bitte welche statistischen Daten hätten sie auswerten sollen??? Die Verkaufszahlen von Diablo 2 oder wie?


Glaubst du im Ernst, man entwickelt Projekte solcher Grösse einfach so ins Blaue, wirklich? Es werden vor Projektstart mögliche Spielerzahlen ermittelt und auch während des Projekts. Es muss ja eine Deadline festgelegt werden, damit sich das gesamte Projekt rechnet und die wird vom zu erwartenden Erfolg bestimmt. Tatsächlich zu glauben, Blizzard wäre vom Ansturm überrascht worden, ist ziemlich naiv. Es gab ja auch genug Spiele, die abgesetzt wurden, so dass die Leute auf die Server wollten. Wieso stelle ich dann so viele Spiele her, wenn ich genau weiss, dass meine Server nur einen Bruchteil verkraften? Hmm.. richtig, ich schau erstmal ab es nicht doch reicht. Ob sich die Käufer nicht auf mehrere Tage verteilen und es sich dann schon einpendelt. Dann spar ich als Unternehmen teuren Serverplatz, den ich dann nur bei Bedarf nachschiebe.


----------



## Alexey1978 (19. Juni 2012)

kicks schrieb:


> Brauchbar definiere ich so, dass der Loot, der droppt, kein Ramsch ist...Das was man findet ist zu 95% kompletter Müll fürn Händler.



Dann hast Du außerordentliches Pech gehabt was Dein Loot angeht. Ich bin in einem Multi-Gaming Clan und von deren Mitgliedern spielen bestimmt nen Dutzend Leute Diablo 3 und das teilweise sehr intensiv. Keiner aber auch wirklich nicht ein einziger von Ihnen hat bis Level 60 nur 2 gute Gegenstände gefunden sondern weitaus mehr. Nicht immer für die jeweils gespielte Klasse aber dafür gab es ja dann Kollegen denen man was abgeben konnte oder halt das AH. Klar wenn man keine Kollegen hat mit denen man Gegenstände tauschen kann, ist es schwieriger. Allerdings kann man ja gutes Zeug für andere Klassen wiederum im AH verkaufen. Das gibt fast immer mehr als beim NPC Händler. Mit dem dadurch gewonnen Gold kauft man sich dann wie Du es ja auch gemacht hast, bessere Ausrüstung zusammen. 

Es ist natürlich schade das die Spielerfahrung für Dich dadurch bisher nicht so toll war. Sei aber sicher, es ist mehr als ungewöhnlich so selten gutes Loot zu finden. Ich spiele derzeit immer mal wieder meinen Demon Hunter weiter und bin gerade in der Nightmare Schwierigkeit unterwegs. Ich gehe alle 5 Level mal wieder ins AH und gucke ob ich ein paar gute Schnäppchen machen kann um meine Ausrüstung zu verbessern. Das ist praktisch und alles was ich so finde, wird wenn's gut ist im AH und wenns Ramsch ist beim NPC Händler verkauft. Wenn es natürlich etwas ist, das besser ist als ein Teil das ich derzeit trage, wird das natürlich ausgetauscht.
Was sie allerdings machen könnten/sollten wie ich finde, ist die Ankaufspreise für Gegenstände etwas zu erhöhen. Die Händler bieten ja auch Ausrüstung an. Ich finde, dass sie mindestens die Hälfte von dem was sie verlagen auch bezahlen sollten wenn man einen ungefähr gleichwertigen Gegenstand verkauft.



kicks schrieb:


> Ja und genau diese "Balancing"-Patcherei ist der Grund weshalb ich Online Spiele hasse. Vor allem wenn sie stark item abhängig sind, so wie MMORPGs oder auch Diablo. Weil man dann in schöner Regelmässigkeit sein Zeug einfach in den Müll stecken kann, weil das Spiel gebalnanced wurde. Bei Spielen mit Multiplayerpart, kann ich dann ungepatcht eben keinen Multiplayer spielen. Aber das hatte ich sowieso nicht vor. Ich wollte ein solo H&S spielen, so wie ichs erwartet habe.



Ok das kann ich verstehen, aber jetzt mal von Deinem Beispiel ausgehend, Du bist seit 2009 auf einer Videospielewebseite angemeldet und hast auch schon einige Post's geschrieben. Du scheinst ebenfalls über eine stabile Breitband-Internetverbindung zu verfügen und auf den Kopf gefallen bist Du auch nicht. Es wäre Dir also ohne weiteres möglich gewesen die Tatsache, das eine permanente Verbindung benötigt wird herauszufinden. Gerade wenn man dann seine Prinzipien hat und online Titel nicht ausstehen kann, informiert man sich doch vorher. Hast Du tatsächlich D3 gekauft und angenommen, dass es einen offline Modus besitzt? Falls ja, dann ist es schade für Dich und Du solltest bei Deinen Prinzipien und vorlieben Dir dann vielleicht angewöhnen zukünftige Kaufentscheidungen etwas informierter anzugehen. Falls Du es aber in dem Wissen gekauft hast, dass eine permanente Verbindung benötigt wird, dann hätte Dir auch klar sein müssen, dass eben ein paar für Spiele mit online Verbindung typische Probleme beim Release auftreten können und werden.



kicks schrieb:


> Nein, es gibt nicht viele Lags, aber es gibt sie. Und sie nerven mich jedesmal. Und klar ist es eine Designentscheidung. Wenn es diese nicht gegeben hätte, würde der Thread ja nicht existieren.



Naja aber Du stimmst mir doch zu. Es war eine Entscheidung die Blizzard zu treffen hatte und nur Blizzard. Sie haben sie getroffen und uns Spielern bleibt nur zu kaufen oder nicht zu kaufen je nachdem ob es uns wie es ist gefällt oder eben nicht.



kicks schrieb:


> Dazu braucht man nur einen Mitarbeiter mit Ban Knopf, der sofort jeden, der im allg Chat seinen Mist postet sofort bannt. Total einfach irgendwie. Da braucht man gar keine komplizierten Algorithmen schreiben.



Klar reicht dafür ein Mitarbeiter der nen Bann-Knopf drückt, wie Du so schön sagst, aber die haben anderes zu tun, als 24 Stunden Personal den Chat überwachen zu lassen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass man davon weich in der Birne wird, wenn man 8 Stunden oder mehr Chats überwachen sollte pro "Schicht". 
Deshalb gibt es das für alle Chats übliche System, das man Leute die Dinge tun, die gegen die Regeln verstoßen melden kann. Dann bekommt ein Mitarbeiter die Meldung und kann entsprechend reagieren.

Wer weiß vielleicht wird ja auch noch mal ein Chat Moderatoren System entwickelt, in dem Spieler die vielleicht positiv im Forum aufgefallen sind oder sich sonstwie positiv für die Community stark gemacht haben dann den Chat-Moderator-Status bekommen und Gold-Spamer kicken und oder aus den öffentlichen Chats verbannen können.



kicks schrieb:


> Glaubst du im Ernst, man entwickelt Projekte solcher Grösse einfach so ins Blaue, wirklich? Es werden vor Projektstart mögliche Spielerzahlen ermittelt und auch während des Projekts. Es muss ja eine Deadline festgelegt werden, damit sich das gesamte Projekt rechnet und die wird vom zu erwartenden Erfolg bestimmt. Tatsächlich zu glauben, Blizzard wäre vom Ansturm überrascht worden, ist ziemlich naiv.



Nein natürlich setzen sich die Entscheidungsträger bei Blizzard nicht hin und sagen. Ach lasst uns doch mal ein Spiel programmieren...Logisch werden da Analysen erstellt. Nur die WOW Jahrespässe und die Donwloadversionen + die Boxed Versionen sind dann doch mehr gewesen als die Analysten vorhergesagt haben. Sowas kann vorkommen. Die haben halt den Hype um D3 unterschätzt bzw. die "Alten Säcke" die Teil 1 und oder 2 gespielt und gemocht haben und allein aus Neugier sich auch Teil 3 zugelegt haben oder was auch immer dazu geführt hat, dass es sich so gut verkauft hat.

Naja und die Deadline Geschichte glaube ich bei Blizzard einfach nicht. Dafür haben die sich einfach zu verflucht viel Zeit gelassen. 



kicks schrieb:


> Wieso stelle ich dann so viele Spiele her, wenn ich genau weiss, dass meine Server nur einen Bruchteil verkraften? Hmm.. richtig, ich schau erstmal ab es nicht doch reicht. Ob sich die Käufer nicht auf mehrere Tage verteilen und es sich dann schon einpendelt. Dann spar ich als Unternehmen teuren Serverplatz, den ich dann nur bei Bedarf nachschiebe.


 
Die Boxed Versionen alleine haben ja gar nicht so viele Verkäufe ausgemacht. Es gab ja auch zu den WOW-Jahespässen eine D3 Lizenz dazu und reine Download Versionen gab es ja auch genug. Mal abgesehen davon, produziert man meist auf die Laufzeit eines Spiels die Stückzahlen und nicht nur für den Releasetag. Sprich auch in 6 Monaten wird man noch ne Box aus der "ersten" Produkion bekommen. 

Sie haben ja selbst öffentlich zugegeben, dass sie von dem Ansturm überrascht waren. Das sie die Serverkapazitäten nicht auf die Anzahl ausgelegt hatten ist somit auch klar. Es ist immer eine Mischkalkulation. Wo die maximale Kapazität der Serverlandschaft zu Spitzenzeiten möglichst voll ausgelastet sein sollte. Es ist völlig normal, das man die Laufenden Kosten so gering wie möglich zu halten versucht. Das macht jede erfolgreiche Firma so. Es ist einfach eine Notwendigkeit. Klar die hätten auch für 15 Millionen Spieler Serverkapazitäten bereitstellen können. Nur das wäre einfach unverhältnismäßig gewesen. Mal abgesehen, davon, war es sicherlich nicht allein eine Sache von "Stell mal noch 20 Server dazu, dann läuft es." Sonst hätte Blizzard da schneller reagieren können. Ich gehe davon aus, das es an der Struktur der Software an sich lag und da erst noch auf die Belastung hin optimiert werden musste.


----------



## kicks (19. Juni 2012)

Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Dann hast Du außerordentliches Pech gehabt was Dein Loot angeht. Ich bin in einem Multi-Gaming Clan und von deren Mitgliedern spielen bestimmt nen Dutzend Leute Diablo 3 und das teilweise sehr intensiv. Keiner aber auch wirklich nicht ein einziger von Ihnen hat bis Level 60 nur 2 gute Gegenstände gefunden sondern weitaus mehr. Nicht immer für die jeweils gespielte Klasse aber dafür gab es ja dann Kollegen denen man was abgeben konnte oder halt das AH. Klar wenn man keine Kollegen hat mit denen man Gegenstände tauschen kann, ist es schwieriger. Allerdings kann man ja gutes Zeug für andere Klassen wiederum im AH verkaufen. Das gibt fast immer mehr als beim NPC Händler. Mit dem dadurch gewonnen Gold kauft man sich dann wie Du es ja auch gemacht hast, bessere Ausrüstung zusammen.
> 
> Es ist natürlich schade das die Spielerfahrung für Dich dadurch bisher nicht so toll war. Sei aber sicher, es ist mehr als ungewöhnlich so selten gutes Loot zu finden. Ich spiele derzeit immer mal wieder meinen Demon Hunter weiter und bin gerade in der Nightmare Schwierigkeit unterwegs. Ich gehe alle 5 Level mal wieder ins AH und gucke ob ich ein paar gute Schnäppchen machen kann um meine Ausrüstung zu verbessern. Das ist praktisch und alles was ich so finde, wird wenn's gut ist im AH und wenns Ramsch ist beim NPC Händler verkauft. Wenn es natürlich etwas ist, das besser ist als ein Teil das ich derzeit trage, wird das natürlich ausgetauscht.
> Was sie allerdings machen könnten/sollten wie ich finde, ist die Ankaufspreise für Gegenstände etwas zu erhöhen. Die Händler bieten ja auch Ausrüstung an. Ich finde, dass sie mindestens die Hälfte von dem was sie verlagen auch bezahlen sollten wenn man einen ungefähr gleichwertigen Gegenstand verkauft.



Ich glaube wir haben unterschiedliche Definitionen von guten Gegenständen. Klar gab es Gegenstände, die für meine Klasse waren und die auch die stats hatten, aber bei Waffen hatten sie dann ein absolut unterirdisches DMG Rating. Ich hab sie dann auch benutzt, wenn sie besser waren als meine eigenen. Aber es gab kein einziges Item, das mich weitergebracht hat. Es gab bisher keinen einzigen Moment in dem Spiel, wo ich gedacht habe: "Wow, das ist ja mal fett." Und genau für solche Momente, spiele zumindest ich H&S. Ach, doch es gab einen orangen lvl8 Bogen, der wirklich gut war.

Du schreibst selbst, dass du alle paar level ins AH gegangen bist. Nicht um irgendwelche Uber Dinge zu kaufen, sondern normale preiswerte DInge, die trotzdem anscheinend besser waren als das, was du gefunden hast.
Ich persönlich finde das Spiel sollte selbst diese Gegenstände während des Spielens hervorbringen. Das Dropsystem, so wie es im Moment aufgebaut ist, ist auf Multiplayer ausgelegt, sprich auf AH und andere Spieler, die Items für einen haben. Das finde ich schlecht. Ich will die Sachen selbst finden und nicht ständig irgendwo mir mein Zeug, das ich brauche um weiterzukommen, kaufen. Dann verkommt das Spiel zum sinnlosen Golfarm Grind und das Erfolgserlebnis ist ein Item im AH zu finden statt in der Spielwelt beim leveln.



> Ok das kann ich verstehen, aber jetzt mal von Deinem Beispiel ausgehend, Du bist seit 2009 auf einer Videospielewebseite angemeldet und hast auch schon einige Post's geschrieben. Du scheinst ebenfalls über eine stabile Breitband-Internetverbindung zu verfügen und auf den Kopf gefallen bist Du auch nicht. Es wäre Dir also ohne weiteres möglich gewesen die Tatsache, das eine permanente Verbindung benötigt wird herauszufinden. Gerade wenn man dann seine Prinzipien hat und online Titel nicht ausstehen kann, informiert man sich doch vorher. Hast Du tatsächlich D3 gekauft und angenommen, dass es einen offline Modus besitzt? Falls ja, dann ist es schade für Dich und Du solltest bei Deinen Prinzipien und vorlieben Dir dann vielleicht angewöhnen zukünftige Kaufentscheidungen etwas informierter anzugehen. Falls Du es aber in dem Wissen gekauft hast, dass eine permanente Verbindung benötigt wird, dann hätte Dir auch klar sein müssen, dass eben ein paar für Spiele mit online Verbindung typische Probleme beim Release auftreten können und werden.


D3 zu kaufen ist eine Spontanentscheidung gewesen. Ich hatte es nicht vor, bin im Elektronikmarkt an dem Spiel vorbeigegangen und dachte mir: "Ach das Game ist draussen. Eigentlich hats mich bisher nicht so interessiert, aber schon lange kein Spiel mehr gespielt.. Scheiss drauf, nehm ichs mal mit." Etwas naiv bin ich tatsächlich davon ausgegangen, dass es einen getrennten Offline Modus besitzt und Internet für den "absolut spannenden und vollwertigen Spielspass" notwendig ist, den man mit seinen Freunden beim gemeinsamen Pixelumhauen hat (Was mich nach mehreren Jahren MMORPGs komplett abturnt) - Sprich für meine Spielweise nicht wichtig ist.



> Klar reicht dafür ein Mitarbeiter der nen Bann-Knopf drückt, wie Du so schön sagst, aber die haben anderes zu tun, als 24 Stunden Personal den Chat überwachen zu lassen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass man davon weich in der Birne wird, wenn man 8 Stunden oder mehr Chats überwachen sollte pro "Schicht".
> Deshalb gibt es das für alle Chats übliche System, das man Leute die Dinge tun, die gegen die Regeln verstoßen melden kann. Dann bekommt ein Mitarbeiter die Meldung und kann entsprechend reagieren.
> 
> Wer weiß vielleicht wird ja auch noch mal ein Chat Moderatoren System entwickelt, in dem Spieler die vielleicht positiv im Forum aufgefallen sind oder sich sonstwie positiv für die Community stark gemacht haben dann den Chat-Moderator-Status bekommen und Gold-Spamer kicken und oder aus den öffentlichen Chats verbannen können.


Wenn man mal die manpower vergleicht, die für nicht funktionierende Gold Repellent Systeme das Kloh runtergespült werden, egal in welchem Spiel, das ich bisher gesehen habe, dann ist ein Mitarbeiter pro Server mit Banknopf (vielleicht 3 oder 4 im Schichtsystem) günstiger. Aber mit Abstand. Derjenige soll auch nicht den ganzen Tag auf den Chat sehen, sondern das Spiel spielen, quasi als lebendes QS System. Den Chat kann er nebenbei beobachten. Das eigene Produkt zu spielen, sollte jetzt nicht so unerträglich sein, denke ich. Für solche Arbeiten braucht man keinen hochqualifzierten Fachmann und es funktioniert zu 100%. Leute zu melden ist komplett witzlos. Vor ein paar Tagen waren innerhalb von 10 Minuten 4 verschiedene Goldseller im Chat. Wenn ich die alle melden will, dann kann ich das Spielen aber auch einstellen.



> Sie haben ja selbst öffentlich zugegeben, dass sie von dem Ansturm überrascht waren. Das sie die Serverkapazitäten nicht auf die Anzahl ausgelegt hatten ist somit auch klar. Es ist immer eine Mischkalkulation. Wo die maximale Kapazität der Serverlandschaft zu Spitzenzeiten möglichst voll ausgelastet sein sollte.


Richtig, genau das ist das Problem. Ich glaube nicht, dass Blizzard diese Verkaufszahlen nicht erwartet hat. Sie haben sie aber nicht direkt nach Verkaufsstart so eingeschätzt. Und dann wird eben das gemacht, was man überall macht. Man überbucht Kapazitäten um statistische Löcher zu stopfen, oder wie hier man geht das Risiko ein, dass anfangs Peaks auftreten, die nicht abgedeckt werden können.

Natürlich können sie dann nicht sagen: "Das haben wir zu Anfang erwartet, weil wir die Server für normale Population ausgelegt haben." Aber von überraschtem Ansturm zu reden ist eine dicke fette Lüge.


----------

